# Auf unserem Server braucht man für Naxx 3,5k Dps ^^



## Belphega (26. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bonjour!

Ich muss mal wissen obs bei euch am Server auch so schlimm geworden is seit Ulduar draußen is.
Mit meiner alten Gilde auf Lothar, hab ich Naxx in 2 1/2-3h gecleared, und wir hatten vllt mal 2k Dps pro Spieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seit neuestem kommt man als DD auf Blutkessel nichtmehr in ne 10er mit, wenn man weniger als 3,5k Dps fährt. Weder Naxx, noch Archa (da reicht blaues equip!), noch Ema (verständlich), noch Maly oder Sartharion. Nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was bitte wolln Leute mit 3,5k Dps noch in Naxx? Bis auf ein etwaiges Trinket brauchn die da ja nix mehr. Mit 3,5k Dps sind auch die Markenitems in den meisten Fällen nur noch Crap. Und wo zum Teufel solln sich andere Leute dann equipen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3,5k Dps fahr ich als Ele, wenn ich alle Hero- und Markenteile hab. Und dann noch die und meine blauen Items verzauber und gut Sockel. Aber ich sehs nicht ein warum ich blaue Teile verzaubern soll.. nicht für ne 10er.. sein wir uns mal ehrlich, das is doch Schwachsinn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So. genug doofe Smileys gespamt.
Ises wieder nur Blutkessel? :}
Oder läufts bei euch gleich?


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juni 2009)

Also bei uns in Proudmoore ist es anders, da rennen selbst die blau equipten 1,5k DpS Spezialisten mit zu Emalon (klappt aber normalerweise trotzdem).
3,5k DpS ist ja schon fast Ulduar rdy, was soll man dann in Naxx10?
Mit nem Twink bei euch würd ich die Krise kriegen, nur durch Heros ein so gutes Gear zu farmen dauert Monate...

[sub]FIRST[/sub]


----------



## Yarennor (26. Juni 2009)

Liegt wohl daran, dass diejenigen, die nach leuten suchen, selber voll blau equipt sind und deshalb von gut equipten gezogen werden wollen.
dann bekommen sie natürlich auch alle drops, weil kein anderer mehr need hat.


----------



## Netdog (26. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir aufm Zirkel des Cenarius hab ich sowas noch nie gehört... zum Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   wäre ja auch total bescheuert 3.5k zu verlangen in Naxx10er oder ähnlichem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich kann dich beruhigen: Auf meinem Ursprungsrealm Tichondrius ises das gleiche wie bei dir. da liest man so sachen wie: lfm naxx10 ab 3k dps gearcheck am brunnen in dala...


----------



## chílin (26. Juni 2009)

Allso bei uns auf Frostwolf ist es leider auch so schlimm das sie meisten 3,5 dps verlangen ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich denke auch ma das sie nur von leuten mit guten gear gezogen werden wollen...


----------



## Igier (26. Juni 2009)

Aber ich sehs nicht ein warum ich blaue Teile verzaubern soll.. nicht für ne 10er.. sein wir uns mal ehrlich, das is doch Schwachsinn...

du schaft es nicht die geforderten dps werte zu fahren aber willst dein equip nicht verbessern=> du hast in raids nix zusuchen

mal als ansatz ich kick unverz t7.5leute aber nehm voll verezauberte blaue mit warum weil die was tun für ihrn loot


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Juni 2009)

hab da irgendwie grad nen Deja.....ähm...kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.
War doch bei BC genau das selbe...."du kommst Kara nisch rein, wenn du nisch voll episch bischt!"^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (26. Juni 2009)

Nethersturm: 
Geh ich wenn nur Gildenintern (wobei meist auch Randoms dabei sind). Wenn ist das dann eher um lowe Leute auszurüsten, insofern wird da nicht so auf die DPS geachtet.

Alleria:
Hatten letztens einen DD-pala im Raid der so bei 1,2k DPS war. Der Raidleiter meinte: Das ist schon bisserl wenig. Im Raid geblieben ist der pala aber trotzdem und es hat auch keiner mehr was gesagt.

Letztendlich kommt es halt immer auf die gruppe an. Und wenn dir die bestehenden nicht passen muss man halt sagen: Bau Dir selbst ein Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Belphega schrieb:


> 3,5k Dps fahr ich als Ele, wenn ich alle Hero- und Markenteile hab. Und dann noch die und meine blauen Items verzauber und gut Sockel. Aber ich sehs nicht ein warum ich blaue Teile verzaubern soll..


Sehr seltsame Einstellung. Sockeln und verzaubern gehört einfach dazu wenn Du raiden willst.
Und Du musst ja nicht gleich die allerteuerste Verzauberung nehmen. Es gibt für alle Teile auch eine günstige Alternative.


----------



## Er4yzer (26. Juni 2009)

mal abgesehen davon dass die aussage dass ihr naxx in 3 stunden gecleart habt wobei kein dd mehr als 2k dps hatte eine lüge ist (einmal spinnenviertel schaffen heißt nicht clearen) find ich das richtig so. wenn man lust auf wow hat aber es ingame irgendwie langweilig ist hat man keine lust sich durch naxx durchzuwipen. da sucht man halt mal anständige spieler die ahnung von ihrer klasse haben und nicht irgendwelche boons die grünblau und mit 1,5k bei heigan in die grünen wellen hüpfen weil die so lustig aussehen.
auf sowas hat man einfach keinen bock. sucht euch gilden oder andere randomgruppen wenn ihr euch durch naxx ziehen lassen wollt! wer erst nen monat oder so wow spielt muss nicht direkt epic equipped sein, geht alle ersma n paar inzen und heros abfarmen für anständiges gear. jedes mal die selbe diskussion... wenn ich schon solche leute seh zB jäger mit mungo auf der melee waffe, da krieg ich echt die krise


----------



## Schlamm (26. Juni 2009)

Random-Naxxgruppen haben echt Anforderungen bei uns...wahnsinn! Fullepic? Wenn nicht geh Heros machen. Das selbe bei Archa. Ist ja furchtbar.


----------



## Crimiee (26. Juni 2009)

hmm Also auf festung der stürme ist es nicht zwingend notwendig 3.5 zu fahren. Allerdings lässt das nivau der Random raids sehr zu wünschen übrig, da solte man lieber gilden intern gehen.


----------



## Poserritter (26. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Also bei uns in Proudmoore ist es anders, da rennen selbst die blau equipten 1,5k DpS Spezialisten mit zu Emalon (klappt aber normalerweise trotzdem).
> 3,5k DpS ist ja schon fast Ulduar rdy, was soll man dann in Naxx10?
> Mit nem Twink bei euch würd ich die Krise kriegen, nur durch Heros ein so gutes Gear zu farmen dauert Monate...



3,5k DPS sind völlig ok für Ulduar. Wenn du damit die GesamtDPS meinst, was ja an Bossen dann auch 5k bedeuten kann.

Aber für Naxx sowas vorauszusetzen heisst: wir brauchen Tiefenkristalle und Marken, keine Lowies. 
Denke mal nicht, dass sich jeder Raid so verhält, es gibt sicher Twinkraids und Naxxfarmer. Muss man eben mit den Twinks mit.


----------



## Yarennor (26. Juni 2009)

Oder man will durch die DPS Abfrage einfach nur überprüfen, ob die Leute erfahrung in der ini haben.

Denn es gibt sie noch immer.
die vollposcher, die thaddius, heigan, grobbolus oder saphiron nicht kapieren.

und wenn man mindestens 3,5k dps verlangt, dann kann man sich denken, das die leute clearerfahrung haben.


wobei das ja auch nichts heißt, denn ich hab genug mit clear erfahrung gesehn, die bei diesen bossen trotzdem mist bauen.


----------



## Tikume (26. Juni 2009)

Yarennor schrieb:


> und wenn man mindestens 3,5k dps verlangt, dann kann man sich denken, das die leute clearerfahrung haben.



Trugschluss. Ich hab schon soviele Leute gesehen die wirklich viel Schaden gefahren haben, die Sache kennen sollten und dann trotzdem bei Grobbulus ihre Wolke mittenrein setzen.
Das eigentlich traurige ist dass hohe Raid DPS oft einen Wipe verhindert.


----------



## Unfassbar (26. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Mit meiner alten Gilde auf Lothar, hab ich Naxx in 2 1/2-3h gecleared, und wir hatten vllt mal 2k Dps pro Spieler.



Ja ne is klar und Ulduar 10 mit 1k DPS in 25 Minuten? oO Oder haben eure Heiler nebenbei auch 2k DPS Damage gefahren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du mit dem Equip das Du beschreibst nur 2000DPS machst, machst Du was falsch. Komplett blau, vernünftig geskillt und gesockelt sollten als Ele schon mindestens 2500 DPS rauskommen, wen dann noch low Verzauberungen draufkommen gehts noch weiter nach oben.

Das klingt mir hier nach: Mimimimi ich kann den Char nich richtig spielen, will kein Gold in den Char investieren, wurde bisher immer gezogen und mich nimmt nun keiner mit."


----------



## Nihilius84 (26. Juni 2009)

> Liegt wohl daran, dass diejenigen, die nach leuten suchen, selber voll blau equipt sind und deshalb von gut equipten gezogen werden wollen.
> dann bekommen sie natürlich auch alle drops, weil kein anderer mehr need hat.



Jo genau so ist es meistens, kann mich da noch zu BC Zeiten an so Grün / Blau Equipte Helden (meistens Schurken oder Hunter) erinnern die Leute für ZA gesucht haben die A) alle die Ini zu kennen hatten und Bitte alle voll Episch auf T4 Minimum equipt sind, den Vogel abgeschossen hat der S2 Schurke der dafür nen Timerun organisiert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seit der Zeit geh ich generell kein Random mehr


----------



## Er4yzer (26. Juni 2009)

zu der sich anbahnenden dps-diskussion: mit 3,5k biste mehr als rdy für ulduar... ich seh selten jmnd der mehr als 3,5k in nem 10er raid fährt (bei mir als jäger geht das zB mit ner optimalen skillung net, da biste ohne 2 palas oder nen shami eifnach mal nach eineinhalb minuten kampf oom). ich mein ich fahr auch die erste minute des kampfes 5k aber wenn das mana ausgeht aspekt der viper an und danach wieder normal draufklatschen, da kommste halt nur bei 3,5k am ende raus. im 25er sieht das natürlich anders aus, da gehste net so schnell oom.
und wer seine items net verzaubert der ist schon ziemlich dämlich. wenn du vor hast anständig zu raiden (scheint ja der fall zu sein) dann verzauber gefälligst dein gear, blau oder epic ist doch §/§&$&&egal


----------



## Poserritter (26. Juni 2009)

Yarennor schrieb:


> Oder man will durch die DPS Abfrage einfach nur überprüfen, ob die Leute erfahrung in der ini haben.
> 
> Denn es gibt sie noch immer.
> die vollposcher, die thaddius, heigan, grobbolus oder saphiron nicht kapieren.
> ...


öffz, bin gestern bei Heigan umgefallen.. peinlich. Glaub es war das erste Mal. Der Raidleader war so erstaunt, hat im TS gefragt: xxxx, was machst du denn da? BR auf xxx. Dann is die fette Eule umgefallen, weil sie mich BRt hat, schon doof.
Ich stand übrigens safe *und* hatte diesen Manaabwehrraketenschirm an. Warum ich umgefallen bin? Musste wohl mal sein. Nich rumerzählen..


----------



## chinsai (26. Juni 2009)

Emalon und Archavon sind in der gleichen Ini, also kein Wunder, dass man da unter 3k DPS nicht mitkommt, weil alle Gruppen natürlich beide Bosse machen wollen.
Malygos versteh ich auch noch, dass die 3k+ haben wollen, aber für Sartharion reichen 1,5k völlig, für Naxx 2k.

Bei uns auf Rexxar werden eigentlich nur bei Ulduar und Emalon/Archavons Kammer nach DPS gefragt, weil man da viel Schaden braucht.


----------



## Mäuserich (26. Juni 2009)

3,5 k finde ich für Pre-Naxx auch etwas hoch angesetzt, 3,0 k mit einer leichten Toleranz nach unten finde ich kann man aber schon erwarten.



Belphega schrieb:


> Was bitte wolln Leute mit 3,5k Dps noch in Naxx? Bis auf ein etwaiges Trinket brauchn die da ja nix mehr. Mit 3,5k Dps sind auch die Markenitems in den meisten Fällen nur noch Crap. Und wo zum Teufel solln sich andere Leute dann equipen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Leute sollen sich in Naxx equipen, aber um über 3,5k zu kommen. Mein DD-Twink fährt mit seinem *NUR* pre-Naxx Equip encounterabhänig 3 - 3,5 k DPS, das ist keine Kunst.



Belphega schrieb:


> 3,5k Dps fahr ich als Ele, wenn ich alle Hero- und Markenteile hab. Und dann noch die und meine blauen Items verzauber und gut Sockel. Aber ich sehs nicht ein warum ich blaue Teile verzaubern soll.. nicht für ne 10er.. sein wir uns mal ehrlich, das is doch Schwachsinn...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt einen guten Grund dafür:

Warum soll ich meine Freizeit in einem Random Raid verbringen nur um Leute durchzuziehen die sich zu fein sind einen guten blauen Drop zu verzaubern, nur weil er nicht _ePic!!!11einself_ ist. Es muss ja nicht die high-end Verzauberung sein, aber *niemand* kann mir erzählen das er sich die Mittelklasse Verzauberungen nicht leisten kann! (z.B. 8 Werte auf Brust: 4 Staub, 2 geringe Essenzen, AH-Preis zusammen keine 20 g)

Abgesehen davon: warum soll ich einen sicheren Clearrun ins Wackeln bringen (wohl gemerkt ich rede hier von Random) wenn ich Leute mitnehme die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen, denn wer als DD nennenswert unter 3k fährt ist meiner ist meiner Meinung nach nichts anderes als ein Nichtskönner!


----------



## -Darxx (26. Juni 2009)

Klar, 3.5k dps müssen es nicht sein aber 2k min schafft man mit blauen items aus den innis von 72-80.  Locker. Wenn dann wer vom Questen mit grünen Items kommt und grad mal 1.2k schafft und dann ohne mal ne Hero betreten zu haben naxx mit will, dann versteh ich nicht warum der sich beschwert, dass er nicht mit darf. Klar gehts schneller wenn man naxx anfängt aber das ist ja auch unfair denen gegenüber die sich bemüht haben ihren Char entsprechend zu equiped. Warum sollte man die dann Nachschleifen? Gegen 2k dps ist im nax 10er nichts schlimmes aber im 25er sollte man schon an die 2.5k - 3k dmg machen, denn mit t7 und hero items geht das schon. Zum "equip - check am Brunnen", wer macht das schon? Arsenal aufdrehen und equip checken, wenns nicht passt freundlich ablehnen und wen andren suchen. Ich versteh schon, dass man keine 3.5k dps vordern kann aber wenn jeder nur 1.2k machen würde kann man naxx knicken. Die Tanks und Heiler müssen ja auch gut equiped sein sonst dürfen die nicht mit.


----------



## Ráypower (26. Juni 2009)

Also ich sehe das mit dem equip check und mindest dps für naxx nicht so kritisch..ok 3,5 k dps müssens dann nicht für naxx 10er sein aber wenn ich eine gruppe aufmache, die meisten Leute dann aus Hero ini´s ihr equip haben dann ist es doch auch unfair jemanden mit zu nehmen der noch mit teilweise level 75er equip rumläuft und dann den anderen womöglich noch das t teil weg würfelt oder? 

Bei den Raid´s die ich organisier herrscht daher immer Equip check weil ich und viele andere Leute da genau meiner Meinung sind. Leider stosse ich immer wieder auf Leute die das dann absolut nicht verstehen wollen und dann so lächerliche kommentare ala : " mach doch auch gleich nen Schw***z längen vergleich".

Ich meine klar Naxx 10er ist absolut nicht schwer und  auch blau - grün equipt zu schaffenn aber trotzdem sollte man schon ein paar teile aus hero ini´s haben da dies ja nur fair den anderen gegenüber ist oder wie würdet ihr euch fühlen wenn ihr hero inis geht um anständiges equip zu haben und dann würfelt euch einer der 1k dps macht euer t teil weg?..Ihr wärt stink sauer auf die Leitung, auf den einen Spieler und würdet womöglich den Raid leaven.

Und so lange dauert es nun auch nicht das equip aus hero ini´s zu bekommen....ich hab schon 3 chars auf 80 und war nach spätestens 2 tage gut genug für naxx 10er equipt (mit rnd Gruppen wohlgemerkt). Also bitte Leute nehmt euch doch ein oder zwei tage übers We Zeit und geht paar heros bevor ihr euch als frischer 80er für naxx anmeldet und keiner wird euch anflammen oder sauer werden.


----------



## PewPew_oO (26. Juni 2009)

Auf Frostwolf (Horde) gibt es einen, welcher extra Raids für twinks macht und im SNG-Channel auch schreibt, man solle Zeit und Geduld mitbringen!

Ansonsten sieht das Suchen nach Leuten für Raids etwa so aus:

/2 LFM ALLES für Naxx 25er 2.5h clearrnu!!!!!!! nur lEute mit eqip und Skill und brain!!!!! /m we ogoggogo!!!!
/2 mind. 3k dps


----------



## Hypnoticast34l21 (26. Juni 2009)

Also bei uns auf Blackmoore, als Alli ist das ganze so, das wenn ein random raid offen is, sei es naxx25, ema25 usw. wenn du da kein full epic und deine 3,5-4k dps fährst hast du keine chance mitzukommen. Ich weiß nicht warum die leute nur mehr dps geil sind. Wenn sich jeder mal denken würde, das sie auch mal so angefangen haben......

Naja lange rede kurzer sinn, meiner meinung nach reichen 2-3k dps vollkommen für nen naxx raid, zumindestens ist das bei uns in der gilde so wenn wir random raids veranstalten. Und das ganze gelaberer wegen only full epic und so, das ist ja auch wieder so ein thema wie mit den DPS, blau euqipte können genauso ihre DPS fahren wie ein full epic, mann muss lediglich seine klasse spielen können, und seine eigene rota haben.

Das ist meine meinung dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrendel (26. Juni 2009)

Bei uns aufm Syndikat Server ist das zum Glück nicht so, aber 1,8k wird schon von den meisten gefordert (was ja nun wirklich ned schwer sein sollte).

Tja aber andere Server andere Sitten.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (26. Juni 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Auf Frostwolf (Horde) gibt es einen, welcher extra Raids für twinks macht und im SNG-Channel auch schreibt, man solle Zeit und Geduld mitbringen!
> Ansonsten sieht das Suchen nach Leuten für Raids etwa so aus:
> /2 LFM ALLES für Naxx 25er 2.5h clearrnu!!!!!!! nur lEute mit eqip und Skill und brain!!!!! /m we ogoggogo!!!!
> /2 mind. 3k dps


Auch auf Nethersturm findet man solche.. Dann wundern die sich warum nach 2stunden immernoch keine Gruppe zustande bekommen. Am ende nehmen die doch alles mit auch wenn Grün Equipped hauptsache um den Raid zu füllen.


----------



## Belphega (26. Juni 2009)

@ "Das mit Naxx glaub ich nicht"-Leute

Wie schon gesagt, wir warn ne Reallifegilde und wirklich nicht gut equiped (:
Unser Tank war klasse - ja. Meine Healpriest und unser Healpala warn klasse.
Unsere DD'ler habn zwischn 1,5k und 2,5k dps gemacht (wobei glaub nur unser Hexer auf die 2,5 gekommen is). Bis auf Sapphiron ging da alles Klasse down.
Einmal is uns Patchwork enrage gegangen am Anfang unsrer Raidzeit.. aber früher oder später gings dann ^^

@ "Was ist das für eine Einstellung mit den Verzauberungen"-Leute

Ich hab mir gestern für 1000g Dualspec geholt. Weil als Heal genüg ich jedem 10er und auf unsrem Server is Tank&Heilermangel. Ergo hab ich mehr Chancen auf Heroics.

Unser AH explodiert mit den Preisten. Für 10 Schleierstaub zahlt man bei und 60g.
Sockeln tu ich die Dinger ja. Aber nicht mit epischen Steinen, sondern mit blauen. Hin und wieder auch mit perfekten grün geschliffenen.
Verzaubern tu ich nur wenig. Ich hab mir jetze zB Int aufs Schild zaubern lassn, weil das nur 80g gekostet hat. Zaubermacht auf Waffe liegt zzt zwischen 200 und 300g.
Die billigen Sachen.. wie die Ledereistickereien oder die Fraktions-Verzauberungen sind da schon besser.


----------



## SimonXXL (26. Juni 2009)

LOOOL bei uns auf aegwynn heißt es, höchstens LFG xxx full epic für ULDUAR. 
Full epic für naxx hört man nur sehr selten. Es wird höchstens nach equip und dps gefragt.


----------



## Berrry (26. Juni 2009)

Auch putizg. Reggst dich drüber auf das dich keiner mit deinem Eq ziehen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (26. Juni 2009)

mit 3,5 k dps bist in naxx 10er doch schon falsch also was die auf eurem server da wollen^^       bei uns braucht man so um die 2,2k dps das reicht schon vollkommen aus aber was hast du gegen blau gear verzaubern? in meiner gilde is es pflicht seine sachen zu verzaubern und tränke zu kaufen


----------



## Silmarilli (26. Juni 2009)

also aufm Rat suchen manchmal Leute für Random-Ulduar .. oder malygos .. limit 3 K dps was ich als gute Messlatte bezeichne ... weil wer das nicht schafft is vom euqip her quasi noch frisch 80 
und ... ähm ... nääää

naja bei 3.5 k dps würd ich auf die altbekannten "hero-marken-farm-gruppen" tippen die ja schon zu BC zeiten sooooo beliebt waren 


wobei mir das eigentlich aaaaaaalles egal ist ... weil ich spiel Tank oder Heiler oder Tank oder Heiler 

da freut sich jeder wenn man ankommt .... selbst wenn das equip nicht sooooo mega ist 

und die HPS wurde bei mir noch NIE erfragt

lg Sily

P.S. wenn dir die anforderungen der Gruppen zu heavy sind ... mach ne eigene Auf wo dann alle reinkommen die sich nicht die Mühe machen ihren kompletten Char zu pflegen ... ich wünsch dir dann mit den Leuten in der Gruppe viel spass 
Meiner Erfahrung nach ... wer sich um seinen Char nicht bemüht der kann ihn auch nicht zoggen 

hatte vorgestern ne Hexe in gundrak hero ... quasi komplett T7 equiped .... die hat sage und schreibe 782 dps gefahren
beim Mammut - Boss .. ka wie der heißt ... da hat unsere Heilpaladina dann die Probe aufs Exemple gemacht .... ja ... ein HeilPaladin in Heilequip mit HeilSkillung kann da NEBEN dem Heilen mehr DmG fahren.

da frag ich mich wie so jemand naxx 10er mitgenommen wird ... wo ja eigentlich ähm naja ... ich versteh das bis heut nicht


----------



## Nurmalso (26. Juni 2009)

ich hatte damals meinen ersten naxx 25er raid ca 1-2 wochen nachdem wotl draußen war..da war man froh überhaupt 25 leute zusammenzubekommen...
und da war KEINER perfekt equipt...wie man sich denken kann...da warn 2k oder so das höchste der gefühle. wir waren RANDOM drin!

hatten aber das glück einen dabei zu haben der schon zu 60er zeiten naxx war und der uns alles perfekt erklären konnte (genau die gleichen taktiken wie zu 60er zeiten) und die leute warn in der lage zuzuhörn usw. so hat alles funktioniert... wir haben 3 viertel gecleart...und flickwerk noch gekillt wobei der etwas aufwändig war da das equipt der tanks noch nich sooo war...(da hatte glaub ich nur einer mehr als 30k hp...un das auch nur mit dem schmuckteil von azjol..naja)

was ich damit sagen will:
es ist sehr traurig wie sich das alles schon wieder entwickelt. es geht auch anders.


----------



## Ardiff (26. Juni 2009)

Hört sich seltsam an, aber ich denke:

"Je mehr DPS destor weniger fallen die eigenen Fehler auf!"

Ein Heiler heilt weniger wenn die Mobs und Bosse schnell down sind (hohe DPS)

Ein Tank der nicht so prickelnd ist, muss weniger Ruddern (hohe DPS)

`Meist stirbt man aber als guter DDler in solchen Gruppen, weil der Tank die Aggro doch nicht ansatzweise halten kann!´

"Aber LF DDLer min 3k dps Naxx Clearrun... 5/25...."


----------



## J_0_T (26. Juni 2009)

Auch auf die gefahr hin mich als unwissend zu outen, was ich eigendlich tu mit meiner frage, und mir von einigen spezialisten dann spott und hohn abholen darf.

Aus was bezieht sich der wert DPS eigentlich? Ich achte generell nicht so auf meine werte zumindestens nicht auf diesen einen.... und würde mich aber ma dafür interessieren... man will ja irgendwie ein ziel erreichen.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Juni 2009)

Für Naxx etc. werden bei uns garkeine DPS-Abfragen mehr gemacht... zumindest hab ich das schon lange nicht mehr mitbekommen. Ulduar sind ~3,5k Pflicht.

Ansonsten gilt, wer sein Equip nicht verzaubern lässt und sockelt hat nix in einem Raid zu suchen. Meiner Meinung nach haben die auch nichts in einer Hero zu suchen... es müssen nicht die besten oder teuersten sein, aber der Wille sollte schon erkennbar sein.


----------



## pixeljedi (26. Juni 2009)

wegen diesem DPS wahn hab ich schon garkein bock mehr in irgentwelche inze zu gehen
ich spiel lieber pvp oder jage erfolgen hinterher,sehe ich naxx,ulduar etc eben nicht.kann ich mit leben..
mir macht das spiel auch so ne menge spass...
manchmal hab ich das gefühl das die ,die nach 3,5+ dps schreien,selbst voll die low bobs sind und die anderen die kohlen aus dem feuer holen lassen..
sicher gibt es den einen oder anderen boss bei denen hohe dps zahlen das spielen erleichtern aber das sind bestimmt nich alle.

komischerweise sind innerhalb der Gilde;DPS zahlen völlig unwichtig,da wird höchstens gefragt ob man auch LUST hat....


mfg klaina


----------



## Sathoras (26. Juni 2009)

überbiete auf dun morogh möchte man inzwischen 4,5k dps für emalon dann natürlich noch mit klassenwahl sprich gestern warens schurke und feral druide.. so toppt das einer?


----------



## Parkway (26. Juni 2009)

Yarennor schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, dass diejenigen, die nach leuten suchen, selber voll blau equipt sind und deshalb von gut equipten gezogen werden wollen.
> dann bekommen sie natürlich auch alle drops, weil kein anderer mehr need hat.



kenne ich, "suche leute naxx25 3kdps +"
der raidleader war dann ein grün/blauer 1.1k dps schurke^^ 
er wusste dann auch nicht mal wie das mitm PM funktionniert. dreisst oder?


----------



## Mäuserich (26. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @ "Was ist das für eine Einstellung mit den Verzauberungen"-Leute
> [...]



Tja ich finde 60 g für 10 Staub nicht so teuer das man sich das nicht leisten kann da die meisten (für blaue items angemessenen) Verzauberungen ja nur 4-6 Staub benötigen + irgendwelchen anderen Kleinkram.

Und jetzt im Ernst: 1000 g für Dual Spec... soll ich mimimi sagen? Ich habe mir jetzt schon 2 neue Chars hochgespielt und mit epic Fliegen ausgestattet + insgesamt 5 Twinks mit Dual Spec... du willst mir jetzt doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen das 1000 g ein Problem sind, oder? Vor allem da die AH Preise bei euch ja ach so hoch sind, kleiner Tip: da kann man selbst auch von profitieren.

Und noch ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag: grüne BoE items nicht zum vendor sondern zum Verzauberer deines Vertrauens, dann gibts auch günstig Mats


----------



## Potpotom (26. Juni 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> weil ich spiel Tank oder Heiler oder Tank oder Heiler
> 
> und die HPS wurde bei mir noch NIE erfragt


Öhm... ist ja erstaunlich das dich noch keiner nach deiner HPS gefragt hat. Warum nur? Weils irrelevant ist vielleicht?


----------



## Belphega (26. Juni 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> komischerweise sind innerhalb der Gilde;DPS zahlen völlig unwichtig,da wird höchstens gefragt ob man auch LUST hat....
> 
> 
> mfg klaina



Na wozu denn auch?
Für ne Heroic würd ich auch nen grünen Heiler mitnehmen wenn die Chance besteht dass ers schafft.
Irgendwoher muss er ja Equipment bekommen. Ruf gibts auch. Marken ebenso.

Irgendwie glauben unzählige Leute, dass man mit 80 seit neuestem T7 via Postfach geschickt bekommt :/ Ich mein 10er Naxx is nun wirklich nix schweres. Das is vergleichbar mit Karazhan früher.

Oder ZG zu Classic Zeiten.
__

Ich hab meine T7,5-Zeiten mit meiner Priest hinter mir.
Und mit der, bin ich lieber mit schlecht equipten Freunden durch Naxx gewhiped, als dass ich mit ner pwner-Gruppe alle Bosse im Speedrun geklatscht hab.

Bei ersteres, hilft man halt die Leute zu equipen.
Bei zweiteres, wird sowiso alles entzaubert oder fürs 3rd-Equip aufgeteilt.

Bei uns gabs auch Zeiten, wo wir bei Saphiron Schluss gemacht habn, weil der Dmg gefehlt hat.
Aber dann habn wir uns gedacht "is doch egal, 4 Flügel sind down undn paar von den Leuten habn ne Verbesserung bekommen".

Wenn die dann beim nächsten Run Verzauberungen und Sockel drin hatten, liefs schon wieder viel besser.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2009)

lol 3,5 k dps minimum Oo

manche klassen fangen erst mit dem dmg richtig an wenn se gute equi kriegen naja mir solls latte sein auf Durotan kommt jeder mit wir nehmen auch fruy krieger mit 900 dps emalon mit scheißegal

Durotan FTW!!!


----------



## Belphega (26. Juni 2009)

Sathoras schrieb:


> überbiete auf dun morogh möchte man inzwischen 4,5k dps für emalon dann natürlich noch mit klassenwahl sprich gestern warens schurke und feral druide.. so toppt das einer?



Hexer mit 4k dps sucht nach ner Gruppe für Ema 25.
Leader sagt "ne sry ich will der einzige Hexer sein".
Er selber hatte 13k Leben und 12k Mana. T5-Teile & grüne Sachen an.

Ich glaub das toppts noch ^^


----------



## xaramon (26. Juni 2009)

also das mit dem dps zahlen ist echt schon derb.
3,5k dps.
ich fahre unbuffed 4,5k dps (dk) bei normalen bossen und trash packs.
bei uns aufen server wollen sie 2k+ dps haben.
aber auch drunter kannste schon bei vielen gilden bei uns mit.

naja es kommt immer auf den server und der gilde an die die rnd sucht.


----------



## Daretina (26. Juni 2009)

naja es ist oft so das es anforderungen gibt um nach naxx rein zu kommen. 
aber nicht nur da ^^ man liest auch " Suche t8,5 Equipten tank für ulduar 10ner" o_O 
dir leute wollen halt nur die besten leider ^^

Wir machen immer nen Twink run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blau eqipte twinkts mit 1,5-2k dps + 2 dds mit 4-5k dps und ab gehts da rein und schnell wieder raus ^^

das prob an rnd is das viele gut ausgerüstete nach naxx gehn wollen um entspannt pewpew zu machen ^^ wollen aber nicht blau eqipte mitnehmen weil das könnte ja ein wenig reppkosten geben und die würden die ja "ziehen" 

naja sozial wird in wow halt seeeeeeeehr klein geschrieben. 

is genau so mit den ganzen leuten die " Suche xxx mit t8 gear für naxx 10ner Unverwüstlicher"

hab Unverwüstlicher mit t7-t7,5 gear gemacht :> aber da heute jeder Movementkrüppel an alles ran kommt ^^ und man erfolge auch schnell gekommt.-


woran soll man sehn ob wer gut spielen kann? bevor man mit ihm 4 mal gewipt is o_O


----------



## Lari (26. Juni 2009)

Auf Thrall ist es nicht so schlimm, und sollte jemand mit utopischen DPS Ansprüchen nach Leuten suchen, gibts von mir jedenfalls immer einen passenden Kommentar. Meistens schau ich noch in der Armory nach wer denn da sucht, und je nach Equip weis ich direkt darauf hin, dass er sich nur durchziehen lassen will und selbst die Anforderung nicht erfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (26. Juni 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Tja ich finde 60 g für 10 Staub nicht so teuer das man sich das nicht leisten kann da die meisten (für blaue items angemessenen) Verzauberungen ja nur 4-6 Staub benötigen + irgendwelchen anderen Kleinkram.



Das is wahr jap (: Aber das wär dann eine Mistverzauberung. Wenn ich mir überall so billiges Zeug draufhau, mach ich vllt 150dps mehr.



> Und jetzt im Ernst: 1000 g für Dual Spec... soll ich mimimi sagen? Ich habe mir jetzt schon 2 neue Chars hochgespielt und mit epic Fliegen ausgestattet + insgesamt 5 Twinks mit Dual Spec... du willst mir jetzt doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen das 1000 g ein Problem sind, oder? Vor allem da die AH Preise bei euch ja ach so hoch sind, kleiner Tip: da kann man selbst auch von profitieren.



Das ist ganz toll wie viel Zeit du zum Farmen von Gold investierst.
Ich spiele erst seit 3 Monaten wieder WoW und hab glücklicherweise ne 44h-Arbeitswoche, weshalb ich nicht soviel Zeit ins Spiel investieren kann.

Ich hab mir nach ewigen gefarme den Epischen Flugskill auf 72 und den Dualspecc jetz auf 80 leisten können. Andere haben nichtmal fürn Dualspecc das Gold.



> Und noch ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag: grüne BoE items nicht zum vendor sondern zum Verzauberer deines Vertrauens, dann gibts auch günstig Mats



Das weiß ich ebenfalls. (:
Aber für die guten Verzauberungen brauchts auch blaue Splitter.

Ich zieh jetzt nebenbei eh grad nen Char mit Verzauberei hoch. Nur deshalb.
Die is jetz auf 244, langsam gehts vorran..


----------



## Unfassbar (26. Juni 2009)

xaramon schrieb:


> ich fahre unbuffed 4,5k dps (dk) bei normalen bossen und trash packs.



Klickst Du Dir die Buffs weg und gehst aus der Grp wenn Schamis dabei sind oder wie ermittelst Du den Wert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buerzel (26. Juni 2009)

Ganz einfach, wenn die Leute nur noch ein Trinket brauchen machen sie halt Gruppen auf mit Leute die auch nur noch 1-2 Sachen aus Naxx benötigen, in der Hoffnung das die 3,5k dps fahren und so wipe frei und vorallem schnell durchkommen. Ist für mih verständlich.


----------



## SimonXXL (26. Juni 2009)

unbuffed = ohne buffood oder tränke/flasks


----------



## pixeljedi (26. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> bin ich lieber mit schlecht equipten Freunden durch Naxx gewhiped, als dass ich mit ner pwner-Gruppe alle Bosse im Speedrun geklatscht hab.
> 
> 
> dem ist ja wohl nichts mehr hinzu zufügen..genau das isses
> ...


----------



## J_0_T (26. Juni 2009)

Buerzel schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, wenn die Leute nur noch ein Trinket brauchen machen sie halt Gruppen auf mit Leute die auch nur noch 1-2 Sachen aus Naxx benötigen, in der Hoffnung das die 3,5k dps fahren und so wipe frei und vorallem schnell durchkommen. Ist für mih verständlich.



eigendlich ist das nicht so verständlich wenn man von den schwachmaten absieht das viele die nach den 3.5k fragen das selbst nicht aufbringen können und sich dann sagen hey.... wieso muss ich rnd mit leuten auf meinem selben stand machen wenn ich die ultra equipten fragen kan... die mir dann mein loot nicht wegwürfeln.

So sieht es doch aus...


----------



## Belphega (26. Juni 2009)

SimonXXL schrieb:


> unbuffed = ohne buffood oder tränke/flasks




und ohne buffs oO ergo alle verbesserungen außer verzauberungen und sockel.

deshalb heißt es ja unbuffed. ungebufft. keine buffs.


----------



## xaramon (26. Juni 2009)

Unfassbar schrieb:


> Klickst Du Dir die Buffs weg und gehst aus der Grp wenn Schamis dabei sind oder wie ermittelst Du den Wert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaramon (26. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## Daretina (26. Juni 2009)

3,5k dps sagen nicht das die leute spielen können. 
wir waren mit 6 twinks und 4 mains in naxx 10ner sind da nach 2h wieder raus weil wir durch waren 

und die twinks haben sageumschriebene 2k dps gefahren. 

leider hat einer das kiten verpatzt und so kein unverwüstlicher xD

wenn ich leute suche dann such ich eher leute mit spielverständniss und nich mit nim dps ^^

auf die 3,5k dps suchen maul ich immer mitm tank und geh nich mit weil ich keine 3,5k dps fahre =)


----------



## ÜberNoob (26. Juni 2009)

Brauchen tut man sie nicht, die 3.5k dps.

Wenn ich jetzt "mach nen eigenen Raid auf" sage klingt das wieder nach dem typischen Klischee, aber genau das ist was ich dir raten würde. Sprech bei den hero-ini runs die netten Leute an, ob sie nicht Lust haben einen Naxx-Raid aufzumachen, nach ein paar Tagen hast du genug zusammen, der Rest wird halt mit Randoms aufgefüllt. Naxx koordinieren hört sich schlimmer an als es ist, und Leute die nicht dps-geil sind und gleich kicken wenn mal einer nur 3.4k macht gibt's viel viel mehr als man denkt.


----------



## Mosaik (26. Juni 2009)

Da ja im Grunde genommen jede Klasse mit Hero Equip (Item Lvl 200) 3k dps an den Puppen fahren kann, ist es eigentlich nicht zu viel verlangt, wie ich finde.

Ist doch auch net so schwer zu verstehen, wenn man keine grün equipten frisch 80er durch naxx ziehen will. Man kann schon verlangen Item LVL 200 und ordentliches Klassenverständnis. 3.5k Dps sind jetzt nicht so wenig, aber auch nicht zu viel verlangt.

Außerdem du sagst so 2.5-3h in Naxx 10ner, genau deswegen guten DMG mitnehmen. Ich bin da nie länger als 1,5-2h, weil eben alle 4k plus fahren, ok wir gehn nur wegen Gold und Verzauberungsmats.

Mein Tip: Auf so einem Server selber ne Gruppe aufmachen, wenn Dir nicht gefällt wie invited wird, mach es selber^^


----------



## Starfros (26. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bonjour!
> ...




naja , bei Uns werden schon Blau Equipte Leute mit nach Ulduar 10er geschleift , allerdings Random. Ob dies Gewollt oder gar ohne die Leute im Arsenal zu checken kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Mäuserich (26. Juni 2009)

@ "mit der Gilde 3 Twinks + 2 x 5k DPS Leute":

Das sind Twink-Runs, sowas macht man natürlich mit der Gilde und da geht es auch eher um die Lust und den Spass, aber wo von wir bei "Naxx 3,5k DPS +" Aufrufen ausgehen müssen sind Random Raids, da geht es nur um den schnellen clear weil man die Leute später eh nie wieder sieht.



Belphega schrieb:


> Das is wahr jap (: Aber das wär dann eine Mistverzauberung. Wenn ich mir überall so billiges Zeug draufhau, mach ich vllt 150dps mehr.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Aber für die guten Verzauberungen brauchts auch blaue Splitter.



Nein Mistverzauberungen sind das nicht, der Unterschied zwischen z.B. +8 oder +10 Werte ist vom Effekt gering von den Kosten aber gross, und 8 Werte sind für einen hero Drop angemessen und kein Mist!

Was die blauen Splitter angeht: vom Zirkel kenne ich es eigendlich so da in rnd-Gruppen ein Verzauberer alles einsammelt und am Ende die Splitter verwürfelt werden. Da sollte eigendlich einiges bei rum kommen.



Belphega schrieb:


> Das ist ganz toll wie viel Zeit du zum Farmen von Gold investierst.
> Ich spiele erst seit 3 Monaten wieder WoW und hab glücklicherweise ne 44h-Arbeitswoche, weshalb ich nicht soviel Zeit ins Spiel investieren kann.
> 
> Ich hab mir nach ewigen gefarme den Epischen Flugskill auf 72 und den Dualspecc jetz auf 80 leisten können. Andere haben nichtmal fürn Dualspecc das Gold.



Och ne 44 Std Arbeitswoche hätte ich auch gern! Ich hab zur Zeit nur 38½ Std Beruf aber dazu kommen noch mal mindestens 12 Stunden Abendschule (i.d.R. durch zu Hause lernen, Projekte für die Schule etc. noch 3-4 Std mehr pro Woche). 

Was ich damit sagen will: farmen muss nicht lange dauern, wenn man es effizient gestaltet!


----------



## Feardot. (26. Juni 2009)

egal welche klasse aber mit 80zig blau equipt sind 2k dps schon wenig..........

es reicht zwar trotzdem aus aber wenn alle dd nur 2k dps machen, die heiler auch nur 
blau equipt sind (so dass man vllt sogar 3 braucht weil einfach dmg fehlt und man es zu 2 
nicht schafft) dann dauert so nen run einfach etwas länger als mit voll epic leuten.
Deshalb kann ich schon verstehen, dass solche leute eher spieler suchen auf gleichem
equip stand.

natürlich sind solche leute die selbst grün/blau sind und sich nur  ziehen lassen wollen um
loot abzustauben die schlimmsten. 

aber ich meine wozu hat man gilde/freundesliste. mit den leuten kann man ruhig mit twinks mitgehen.
da kommen 3-4 gut equipt mit rest twinks und schon läuft es flüssig und schnell^^ wenn die mains 
was wollen passt man halt, den rest greifen die twinks ab und alle sind zufrieden.


----------



## callahan123 (26. Juni 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon dass die aussage dass ihr naxx in 3 stunden gecleart habt wobei kein dd mehr als 2k dps hatte eine lüge ist (einmal spinnenviertel schaffen heißt nicht clearen) find ich das richtig so. wenn man lust auf wow hat aber es ingame irgendwie langweilig ist hat man keine lust sich durch naxx durchzuwipen. da sucht man halt mal anständige spieler die ahnung von ihrer klasse haben und nicht irgendwelche boons die grünblau und mit 1,5k bei heigan in die grünen wellen hüpfen weil die so lustig aussehen.
> auf sowas hat man einfach keinen bock. sucht euch gilden oder andere randomgruppen wenn ihr euch durch naxx ziehen lassen wollt! wer erst nen monat oder so wow spielt muss nicht direkt epic equipped sein, geht alle ersma n paar inzen und heros abfarmen für anständiges gear. jedes mal die selbe diskussion... wenn ich schon solche leute seh zB jäger mit mungo auf der melee waffe, da krieg ich echt die krise



Hast du den TE überhaupt verstanden? Es geht um 3,5k in der 10er, nicht in der 25er Version. Das ist bei den wenigen Buffs bereits ein Top-Wert, der einfach übertrieben für diesen Mode ist.

Warum soll jemand mit niedrigen DPS Werten gezwungenermaßen bei Heigan sterben? Hast du schon einmal einen Twink gespielt? Ich habe zwei Fernkämpfer, das Tanzen bei Heigan ist bei beiden gleich, der DPS liegt jedoch weit auseinander. Weil ich 1. meinen Main intuitiver spielen kann, und 2. mein Twink noch nicht so gut ausgerüstet sein wird. Trotzdem werde ich bei Heigan, Thad oder wem auch immer durch eigenes Verschulden nicht sterben. Was hat das mit Equip zu tun?

Erst einmal nachdenken VOR dem posten


----------



## Siphem (26. Juni 2009)

Das lustige ist ja wenn man sich dann als 4k + DDler meldet, diese auch fährt (I<3Oomkins) und dann guckt man sich die restlichen DDler an und sieht das da echt der skill auf der strecke geblieben ist und, unabhängig vom Skill, sie meist nicht mal equipt sind um die 4k dps zu fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iRoniQ (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Also meiner Meinung nach nur einesteigerer sprich Leute die glauben das DPS ALLES ist.
Schade das man nicht mal mehr die möglichkeit hat sich einzubringen auch wenn man halt paar Blaue Sachen noch trägt.

Daher eigene Gilde aufmachen und nicht jammern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

lg
pewpeww


----------



## J_0_T (26. Juni 2009)

was hat das mit skill zu tun wenn man das equip nicht vorweisen kann? Komm irgendwie nicht hinter den sinn deines satzes @Siphem


----------



## Schlamm (26. Juni 2009)

Feardot. schrieb:


> egal welche klasse aber mit 80zig blau equipt sind 2k dps schon wenig..........


Nicht jeder hat ein Faible oder ein Händchen für MMOs. Man lernt bis Level 80 nicht unbedingt, seine Klasse so zu spielen, dass sie das meiste aus sich rausholt. Zumindest nicht zwangsläufig. 

Meine Charaktere wurden immer besser. Mein Twink wurde besser als mein Main etc...

Für einen Spieler, welcher gerade frisch 80 wurde, und sonst nicht viel Erfahrungen mit Games, oder MMOs im besonderen hat, sind auch 1,5dps eine ordentliche Leistung. 

Man sollte die Messlatte nicht so hoch einstellen. Klar gibt es hier einige die mit ihrem ersten Chara schon sehr gut spielen können. Das sollte aber nicht von jedem direkt vorausgesetzt werden.
In keinem anderen Game wird soviel vorrausgesetzt, soviel erwartet. 

Ich finde das furchtbar. Das Spiel WoW fand ich in dem Bereichenwo es nur ums Leveln ging genial. Das Endspiel gefällt mir nicht. Naxxrnd und Archa nur wenn man Fullepiq ist, so sind wir denn hier?


----------



## VILOGITY (26. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bonjour!
> ...



Hmmm, Du meinst also die grenzdebilen Kleinkinder (Meist Jungens) die dann ca. 45645654654654 Recount Posten oder ?
Also die so richtigen Pro Gamer, die natürlich auch nur mit Pro's in eine 25er INI gehen, wie die Sau schwere Naxx Hero.
Mal so ne Frage am Rande an die Recount dauer poster...... Druckt ihr euch das Abends nach dem Raid aus und klebt
es euch beim schlafen an die Brust ? Oder macht schlimmeres damit ?

Ja, da brauch man schon so 3,5 DPS sonst ist man nichts Wert und das Leben ist sinnlos.
Wer mit 3,5 DPS noch in Naxx rumrennt is nur zu doof für ULDUAR sonst nichts und das is schon traurig, da Blizz ULDUAR 10er ja 
eh schon für Lowbobs genurft hat.

Also wenn Du solche "suche DD's mit min 3,5 DPS " für Naxx25er siehst, weist Du genau......KN Raid mit Brain AFK'lern und Schwachmaten.
Finger weg ^^


----------



## Tyraila (26. Juni 2009)

auf aldor wird fast garnicht so welche post gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum glück


----------



## Siphem (26. Juni 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> was hat das mit skill zu tun wenn man das equip nicht vorweisen kann? Komm irgendwie nicht hinter den sinn deines satzes @Siphem



Deswegen steht auch unabhängig vom Skill noch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt: Darum bastel ich mir meine Raids selbst, gibt genug Freunde und freundesfreunde wo man dann doch sicher gehen kann das sie in der Lage sind was zu erreichen auch wenn das Equip nicht optimal ist.


----------



## pixeljedi (26. Juni 2009)

iRoniQ schrieb:


> Daher eigene Gilde aufmachen und nicht jammern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich bin in der gilde von Bel und muss sagen sie ist ein guter GL.

wozu soll sie noch eine gilde aufmachen?

gildenintern gehts noch nicht da noch nicht genug auf lvl 80 sind also wurde der raid gestern rdm aufgefüllt.

mfg klaina


----------



## Soulii (26. Juni 2009)

ich war gestern mal wieder emalon 10ner tanken + adds

die geforderten 3,5k sind zwar nicht nötig,
aber als tank hatte ich 2.971 dps, als dd würde ich mich schämen unterm tank bzw. is seiner nähe rumzukrebsen.

3,5k zu spielen ist bei weiten nicht schwer , dafür braucht man nichtmal dickes gear für


----------



## Siphem (26. Juni 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> wozu soll sie noch eine gilde aufmachen?
> 
> gildenintern gehts noch nicht da noch nicht genug auf lvl 80 sind also wurde der raid gestern rdm aufgefüllt



Wunderbarer start. Aus Randoms können auch genauso gut kompetente Stamm Leute werden. Und wenn sich "Randoms" bei einer Gilde bewerben sind sie ja auch quasi wie "Randoms" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuvo (26. Juni 2009)

Am schlimsmten ist immer noch Archa warum kann mana Emalon nicht eienr einzelen ini machen das geht mir so aufn sack das wenn man mal ne grp gefunden hat die nur ema legen wollen udn sobald das nicht möglich ist gehen alle was ist den so schlimm dran nur den kleinen boss zu killn für die noch net so gut EQ wird es immer schwerer an EQ ran zu kommen weil alle so hohe anforderungen haben und jetzt kommt da jetzt noch ein boss rein dann kommt gar keienr mehr in ak rein wenn er net uldu 10/25 EQ ist das wird echt zu kotzen und dabei könnte man doch einfqach 3 inis daraus machen-_-

nur so zur info ich bin relativ gut EQ und kann Ema auch vom DPS her legen ich finde es halt nur wirklich unfair gegenüber den kleinen dort


So und nun zum TE also da läuft dann echt was falsch bei euch 3,5k DPS Oo
mit 3,5 DPS kann man naxx 25 vllt sogar uldu 10 je nachdem wie es so rum aussieht


----------



## Belphega (26. Juni 2009)

Siphem schrieb:


> Wunderbarer start. Aus Randoms können auch genauso gut kompetente Stamm Leute werden. Und wenn sich "Randoms" bei einer Gilde bewerben sind sie ja auch quasi wie "Randoms"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, solangs nicht geht, klappts mit randoms schon.
Heroics machn wir allein, mit Timeruns, mit Absprachen.
Da is keiner böse wenn mal einer fürs 2ndEquip würfelt, weils ja von Nuten is.
Wenn jemand ne Kugel braucht soller Bedarf machn, wen juckts (:
BoE dropt für nen Twink? Böh, nimmt ers halt für nen Twink.

Und durch unsre Oldschoolruns habn wir schon 4 sehr gute Mitglieder dazugewonnen.
2 davon noch nicht auf 80 - 2 davon schon - im Endeffekt wirds von Tag zu Tag mehr.
Heute wieder ne PM bekommen, dass wir nen 80er Schurken dazubekommen. Ich freu mich über jeden der sich bei uns wohl fühlt (: Ulduar werdn wir nie bieten können - mit andren Gilden kann natürlich jeder mitlaufen. Uns gehts um den Spielspaß und die Community.


----------



## kurnthewar (26. Juni 2009)

man dreht sich doch wieder mal im kreis. 

mit solchen dps spinnern spielt man einfach nicht. 

vz und sockel läst man sich von gildis machen/oder guten freunden bekannten.



es wird immer welche geben die meinen ihren e-pen da zeigen zu können.



waren gestern mit twinks in naxx 10er fast 3 flügel fertig gemacht grün/blau ein wenig lila an. nächste woche montag werden wir die id zu ende spielen mal sehen wie weit wir kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



ich rate den dps spinnern mal in ihren hosen nach eiern zu suchen die kann man hier und dort im spiel mal gebrauchen.


----------



## Siphem (26. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Heute wieder ne PM bekommen, dass wir nen 80er Schurken dazubekommen. Ich freu mich über jeden der sich bei uns wohl fühlt (: Ulduar werdn wir nie bieten können - mit andren Gilden kann natürlich jeder mitlaufen. Uns gehts um den Spielspaß und die Community.



Und auch Ulduar kommt mit der Zeit^^ Das ständige Naxx gerenne wird euch auch irgendwann zu lästig sein und Ulduar mit ein wenig übung geht auch wunderbar ohne Hardmodes, ich freu mich immer mehr wenn ich ne Halbe Stamm Gruppe durch Ulduar 10er leiten kann die mit ein wenig Koordination auch von Seiten des Raidleiters aus doch noch was reißen können.

So ganz in dem Stile wo dann alle auch ganz stolz ein Foto haben wollten^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und die Leute waren nicht schlecht nur ihnen fehlte die Erfahrung, Erfahrung + Skill > Equip trozdem ist alles möglich!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. Juni 2009)

Unfassbar schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar und Ulduar 10 mit 1k DPS in 25 Minuten? oO Oder haben eure Heiler nebenbei auch 2k DPS Damage gefahren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schwachfug keiner Schafft komplett blau mehr als 2,5k Dps außer er ist DK/Pala 

außerdem kommt es immer auf die Skillung und die Bosse an

Ich gebe dir nen Tip du kannst den Leuten ganz schnell den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen wenn sie nach der Dps fragen 

Am besten stellst eine Gegenfrage welche Dps meint ihr Dps am Boss, wenn welcher ein Movementboss o Statischer Boss o Dps am Trash mit AoE oder Focustarget.

den da gibst auch Unterschiede zum Beispiel GebrechensHexe kackt bei Grobbie ab fährt aber bei Heigan auf (sofern sie die Dots während dem laufen oben hält) 

Deswegen bei mir nur mit Gilde mich kraut es wenn es die Eroberungsmarken in NAx gibt


----------



## Souldealer (26. Juni 2009)

Also, auf Blutkessel Horde hab ich garkeine Probleme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein netter Paladin von der Gilde Mors Certa (ich mach mal kein namecalling^^) macht zB Naxx25er Clearruns jede Woche auf, bei denen man mit 2-2.5k mitgenommen wird. Gestern war ich auch in einer 10er-Gruppe um mein Heileq (Main shadow^^) zu verbessern. Über 2.2k ist keiner gekommen und es ist noch kein Boss enraged! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (26. Juni 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> naja es ist oft so das es anforderungen gibt um nach naxx rein zu kommen.
> aber nicht nur da ^^ man liest auch " Suche t8,5 Equipten tank für ulduar 10ner" o_O
> dir leute wollen halt nur die besten leider ^^
> 
> ...




Sorry, dass ich Dich das hier Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber das Bild der Katze find ich zu gut, weist Du was für eine Rasse das ist ?


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (26. Juni 2009)

Bei uns aufm Mithrilorden hat mal eine Druidin für *Ulduar 25* DDs mit 8,5k DPS esucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein ist kein Witz


----------



## Draicul (26. Juni 2009)

Für Naxx 10 mind 2,5 k dps buffed und 25 mind 3 k dps buffed ... drunter würde ich keinen mitnehmen  punkt aus . Es kann nicht sein , dass irgendwelche Blau / Grünen und unverz - versockelten Leute meinen sich durch einen Raid schleifen zu lassen . Durch solche anstandslosen Typen sinkt nämlich die Moral der Gruppe erheblich , wenn dann ständiges gewipe dadurch entsteht und sich dadurch ständig Leute aus dem Schlachtzug verpissen . An alle die sich angesprochen fühlen SCHAFFT EUCH EQUIP AN UND GEHT DANN IN RAIDS das mussten andere nämlich auch


----------



## cazimir (26. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ... Aber ich sehs nicht ein warum ich blaue Teile verzaubern soll.. nicht für ne 10er.. sein wir uns mal ehrlich, das is doch Schwachsinn...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohne VZ und/oder Fläschchen würde ich dich auch nicht mitnehmen... Das gehört zum Raiden einfach dazu.


----------



## zkral (26. Juni 2009)

*kaffeekanne auf den tisch stellt*

moin zusammen

ich sach ma ungelogen: 100% der Leute auf meiner FL sind Randoms. Oder waren es zumindest einmal. 95% der Member in unserer Gilde sind einstige Randoms. Wenn bei 10 Ini-Gängen mit Randoms einer dabei war, den ich gern auf die FL gesetzt habe, fand ich das schon gut. Wir haben unsere Gilde gegründet, haben uns ein Ziel gesetzt und die ersten Krisen überwunden. Alles mit "Randoms". Geht also.
Man filtert im Lauf der Zeit sein Völkchen raus und bildet ein Stück weit seine eigene "Kultur" auf dem Server. Auf der Ewigen Wacht (Ally)  mit Erfolg, auf dem Rat von Dalaran (Horde) erst noch in den Anfängen. Du musst nur wissen, mit welcher Sorte Spieler du gerne unterwegs bist, dann findet ihr euch auch, früher oder später.

Und zum Thema DPS und dergleichen (ich weiss, ich wiederhol mich da in anderen Threads): Wer nach DPS sucht, wird DPS finden...und zwar nur DPS. Wers braucht, ich nicht. Ich will nicht im WOW arbeiten müssen, sondern Spass haben.

Edith meint zu Draicul: Die Moral sinkt nicht wegen solchen Leuten, sondern weil Eure Erwartungen enttäuscht werden. Denn ihr wollt keinen Spass, ihr wollt das Imbagefühl. Arm. Oder aber du meinst das Richtige und verpackst es in "bescheiden" gewählte Worte mit dem notwendigen Mangel an Höflichkeit.


----------



## Kawock (26. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr mit meinem Ele Schamanen in Heros nur 1,1k DPS, irgendwas mach ich falsch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich bin auch eigentlich Heiler, und zum questen reichen die 1,1k DPS allemale, ausserdem habe ich mich noch nie mit dem Elementar-Schamanen auseinander gesetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich finde für Raids sollten die bestmöglichen Verzauberungen vorhanden sein, die es gibt, jedoch machen sich Verzauberungen wie +50ZM oder +63ZM oder +8Werte oder +10Werte nicht viel. Z.b. +50ZM und +8Werte reichen locker für den T7 Content, und finde ich, ein muss, die beiden Verzauberungen sind nunmal nicht Teuer. 

Flasks und Bufffood sind Pflicht! Habe letztens 80 Schaufelhauerflanken in 20 Minuten gefarmt (natürlich ist das Klassenabhängig, aber die Zeit wird sich wenn sicher nur um 10-15 Minuten erhöhen.) Dabei habe ich 60 Boreanisches Leder und 2 Arktische Pelze (was natürlich Glück ist) bekommen, das Leder hab ich verkloppt und mir dafür die Mats für Flasks gekauft und von nem M.d.E. herstellen lassen. Bei Pflückern und Bergbauern sieht es genauso aus.

Also Verzauberungen: Die bestmöglichen die in eigener Macht stehen
Flaks und Bufffood sind einfac pflicht!


----------



## Draicul (26. Juni 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> *kaffeekanne auf den tisch stellt*
> 
> moin zusammen
> 
> ...


Macht es dir Spass 10 stunden in einem Raid zu hängen mit halb geschlossenen Augen weil ihr ständig an Bossen sterbt oder würde dir es evtl auch Spass machen einen schönen Raidvortschritt zu sehen und 6 st mehr Zeit in das wichtigste nämlich das Rl zu stecken ? Es schläft nicht jeder so wie du mit einem Pc ein , und verbringt 24 stunden in WoW . Es gibt auch Leute die haben gar keine Zeit so lange in einem Raid zu verbringen und die nervt sowas eben wenn sie durch Typen wie dich NIE auch nur ein bisschen voran kommen . Spart euch eure "Spielt aus Spass kommentare denn das tun andere auch


----------



## Nexilein (26. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Alleria:
> Hatten letztens einen DD-pala im Raid der so bei 1,2k DPS war. Der Raidleiter meinte: Das ist schon bisserl wenig. Im Raid geblieben ist der pala aber trotzdem und es hat auch keiner mehr was gesagt.



Also wir haben in den letzten beiden Wochen versucht auf Alleria einen Nax 25er Randomraid aufzuziehen, und das Ergebnis ist, dass wir das in Zukunft lassen werden. 
Das Problem dabei ist, dass Randomraids per Definition schon eine unheilversprechende Sache sind, da man an einigen Stellen einfach etwas eingespielt sein muß.

Ein absolutes Trauma habe ich z.B. dank Flickwerk. Der Krüpel hat uns über eine Stunde gekostet; allerdings nicht weil die Tanks o. Heiler zu schlecht waren, oder weil der Schaden gefehlt hat. Es ist einfach ein bisschen Timing notwenig um die Tanks am Leben zu halten und wenn 3 Pala Heiler z.B. gleichzeitig auf die Idee kommen die Flamme des Glaubens zu erneuern und einer der Tanks in diesem Moment 3 Hatefulls hintereinander abbekommt, dann ist die Sache eben gelaufen. Wenn der Hexer dann einen DC hat, 10 Leute den Geist freilassen und in die Ini laufen und der Rest anfängt den Weg durch die Glibberdinger für die anderen freizuhauen wobei dann Flickwerk added, dann geht da einiges an Zeit drauf und die Ini wird eben nicht in 3 o. 4 Stunden gecleart. Solche Sachen passieren aber nunmal gerade in Randomraids.
Das wirklich gut Equipte Leute keine Lust haben 8 Stunden für einen Nax Run zu brauchen ist meiner Meinung nach verständlich, und von daher sind gewisse Anforderug + Equipcheck wohl leider wirklich pflicht  wenn es ein Clearrun werden soll. 
Was mich dabei positiv überrascht hat war, dass die meisten gut Equipten aber durchaus durchgehalten haben und bis zum Raidende geblieben sind, und die Leute mit wenig Erfahrung sind in der Regel auch durchaus bereit sich mal bei einem Boss einzuwipen und daran zu arbeiten bei Thaddius nicht zu verrecken.
Nur leider gehen diese beiden Dinge eben auf Dauer nicht zusammen...

*edit*

Natürlich gibt es auch blau Equipte Leute denen man sagt "Links Minus, rechts Plus; wie Kapazitus in Mechanar hero" die es auf Anhieb schaffen bei Thaddius nicht zu sterben und durch den 10% Buff mehr Raiddps bringen als so mancher Epic Roxxor der mitten in Thaddius steht damit er auch wirklich mit jedem kuschelt...


----------



## Draicul (26. Juni 2009)

Huch meinte natürlich " Raidfortschritt" ^^


----------



## Kawock (26. Juni 2009)

Off Topic: Ich mag deine Sig, welcher Thread ist denn das ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (26. Juni 2009)

In einer Zeit, in der ein Tank für Burg Hero 30k HP unbuffed haben soll, wundert mich schon lange garnichts mehr ^^

Ansonsten ists einfach nurnoch lächerlich geworden mit solchen Randoms.

Wir hatten letztens so einen Pfosten in einer HdZ4 Gruppe gehabt, der ständig einen anderen DDler geflamed hat wegen der geringen DPS. (dazu muss man sagen, der Flammer war ein Schurke also DD ohne die geringste Downtime und der geflamte ein Magier, der gerade bei HdZ4 echte Probleme mit Mana und langer Castzeit hat), tja wie es der Zufall so will hatten wir genau jenen besagten Schurken ein paar Wochen später als Random im 25er dabei und siehe da .. ein gesundes unteres Mittelfeld im Schaden und häufiger Bildschirmtod.

Blizz sollte einfach keine Epics an Vollpfosten verschenken die sich nur hinter den Boss stellen können und Taste 1-5 drücken, aber von Movement, Synergieeffekten, Klassenverständnis, etc keine Ahnung haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (26. Juni 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> Off Topic: Ich mag deine Sig, welcher Thread ist denn das ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war ein Kommentar zu einer Newsmeldung. Derjenige meint das aber glaube ich nicht ernst, sondern ist einfach nur Mitglied bei "Ironie ohne Grenzen"


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (26. Juni 2009)

Kann ich kein Statement zu abgeben... ich bin Mitglied in einer Raidgilde, wir haben Naxx clear, Ulduar gerad angefangen, haben Naxx aber noch in unserem Raidplan und wir nehmen jeden mit. Ich könnte mit meinem 80ger Pala mit, und der hat noch das alte Healgear auf BC Zeiten und gerad mal 1.1k Spelldmg (In Vergelterskillung xD) und den hätten ohne Probleme mitgenommen... wir nehmen, wenn wir nen Platz frei haben, JEDEN mit... auf die DPS oder ähnliches gucken wir nicht soviel... wir haben unsere Top DDs, die alle ihre 3,X k fahren und damit ziehen wir einfach die meisten durch


----------



## Tamîkus (26. Juni 2009)

auf Blackmoore verlangen manche für naxx 10er 4k dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  als ich das erste ma naxx clear machte hate ich noch blau grünes lvl eq und es ging auch


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Das war ein Kommentar zu einer Newsmeldung. Derjenige meint das aber glaube ich nicht ernst, sondern ist einfach nur Mitglied bei "Ironie ohne Grenzen"


IRONIE OHNE GRENZEN

jeder der bei buffed mitglied ist ists da auch :>


----------



## Nexilein (26. Juni 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> wir nehmen, wenn wir nen Platz frei haben, JEDEN mit... auf die DPS oder ähnliches gucken wir nicht soviel... wir haben unsere Top DDs, die alle ihre 3,X k fahren und damit ziehen wir einfach die meisten durch



In einem Stammraid ist das auch kein Problem, nur bei Randomraids muss das "nicht eingespielt sein" eben leider oft durch deutlich mehr Raiddps ausgeglichen werden. Doofe Mechanik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exid (26. Juni 2009)

ich sag dir mal was...

1. Blutkessel is der beschissenste Server von allen war da auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. ich geh alle 10er Inzen mit meinem Dudu und der hat nur 1,2k Heal Boni und trotzdem wird nicht gemeckert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. 3,5k DPS ist zu übertrieben, soviel in 25er wäre vllt. Sinnvoll

MfG


----------



## Genickbruch (26. Juni 2009)

ich geh doch net in 10 er Naxx wenn ich schon mind. 3,5 DPS mache. Ich mache weitaus mehr DPS mit meiner Hexe und gehe auch nicht 10 er Naxx. Nach Uldu 25 iger mit Gilde oder gelegendlich um eineige auszustatten in 25 iger Naxx mit Gilde., aber doch net rnd.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (26. Juni 2009)

Meist sind das doch nur Deppen die noch alles brauchen aber einen Trupp suchen, der sie 
"mal eben" fix durchzieht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war jetzt auch in so einem Random-Ema. Der Sucher verlangte 3 K DPS, am Ende waren wir bei
5K die Spitze, das Mittelfeld bei 3,5 K und er ?

Rate mal  -   (2,6 K)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie immer rate ich da nur folgendes: Gilde suchen oder festen Raid der in etwa die gleiche Gesinnung hat
und dann nie wieder Random gehen. Es sei denn, man weiß worauf man sich einlässt.

Ema und Obsi mache ich immer Random mit meinem Twink. Aber es ist jedes mal ein Krampf.

Übrigens ist mir aufgefallen, ja länger man wartet um so schlimmer ist die Gruppe. Also am besten Mittwochs
beim ersten 1000 Winter-Sieg - Gruppe suchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich kam mit 2,3k Healboni und 26% Kritt auch in keinen Raid mit meinem Pala xD

In AK bin ich abundzu aber reingekommen weil ich mich da quasi in den gruppen eingeschlichen hab..^^


----------



## Shaniya (26. Juni 2009)

xrunewarriorx schrieb:


> lfm naxx10 ab 3k dps gearcheck am brunnen in dala...




Aus diesem Grund hab ich letztens ne Gruppe verlassen, weil´s mir echt zu blöd war. Gearcheck??? also bitte.
Dabei hätte bei mir eh keiner was sagen können, mein Schami-Twink hat full T7,5 und Naxx25-Equip... aber auf so eine Gruppe hab ich einfach keine Lust.


----------



## Nexilein (26. Juni 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt auch in so einem Random-Ema. Der Sucher verlangte 3 K DPS, am Ende waren wir bei
> 5K die Spitze, das Mittelfeld bei 3,5 K und er ?
> 
> Rate mal  -   (2,6 K)
> ...



Das kann ich toppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei uns sucht jemand zwar immer nur ab 2,5k dps, aber dafür bleibt er selber als Off-Krieger mit Schild immer konstant unter 1k dps...
Mich würde ja mal interessieren wie er rumlaufen würde, wenn Off-Krieger nicht nur 2 2-Handwaffen sondern auch 2 Schilde tragen könnten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (26. Juni 2009)

DPS iss eh ne komische einheit....
Nimm zb nen Mage mit 3400 Dps ... 
Entflucht der jetzt 2-3 leutz während der FFB und andere Dot´s noch ticken knallen die DPS schonmal um 400-500 punkte runter 
und ZACK biste unter 3000 und wirst komisch von der seite angeschaut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (26. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bonjour!
> ...



3,5k dps ist ja nicht schwer bei den ÄBIXXXX was man in den allerwertesten geschoben bekommt. diese blöde dps abfrage ist sowieso lächerlich. Nur wenn halt einer halb blau halb epic rumrennt und trotzdem nur 1,2k dps macht ist das schon ein bisschen hart.


----------



## Annovella (26. Juni 2009)

Jo du hast schon recht, es gibt halt genug dumme Wesen auf Erden, die nicht begreifen, dass Naxxramas eine Equipfarmraidinstanz ist. Ein frisch 80 gewordener Char kann dort sogar locker als DD mitmischen, Equip ist nun wirklich nicht relevant für die Instanz.

Leute die soein Mist posten vereppel ich immer, indem ich diese Person anflüster mit folgendem Inhalt: Hi ich bin eine Full T8.5 Eule und fahre in Ulduar 5,7k BossDPS und würde gerne mitkommen, da ich langeweile habe.
Dann bekomme ich eine Einladung, diese Lehne ich getrost ab und sage: Ach tut mir leid, in Naxxramas fahre ich leider nicht so imba 3.5 k DPS, dann wird das doch leider nichts. :-(

Ps: Ein "guter" Twinkraid sollte Spieler ab 2000 bzw. 1800 DPS mitnehmen und soviel fährt jawohl jeder Spieler, der zumindest halbwegs seine Klasse kennt.


----------



## Tinaru (26. Juni 2009)

Igier schrieb:


> Aber ich sehs nicht ein warum ich blaue Teile verzaubern soll.. nicht für ne 10er.. sein wir uns mal ehrlich, das is doch Schwachsinn...
> 
> du schaft es nicht die geforderten dps werte zu fahren aber willst dein equip nicht verbessern=> du hast in raids nix zusuchen
> 
> mal als ansatz ich kick unverz t7.5leute aber nehm voll verezauberte blaue mit warum weil die was tun für ihrn loot




von was für nem stern kommst du denn? mich hat auf teldrassil jemand angewhispert ob ich mit meiner eule naxx10er mitkommen würde aber nur ab 3,5 k dps...da hab ich ihm gesagt ich mach nur 2,8 bis 3,0 je nach boss ich aber auf sonnen scheiß null bock hab und hab ihn gefragt wieviele sich auf seine anfrage gemeldet haben...der kanisterkopp hat 2 stunden später noch gesucht!!! 

hallo??? ich würd mitm 78er gut equipten krieger immer noch genug schaden für den 10er nax machen...maaaan ey


----------



## Glasses (26. Juni 2009)

Also ohne Witz, JEDER der weniger wie 3,5k DPS fährt sollte seinen Charakter einfach löschen, wär das besste für alle beteiligten.

Ich fahr an ner Puppe im Schnitt 4,8-5k DPS

Und jetzt? Auch mit rarem gear schafft man die 3,5k DPS LOCKER.

Naja, Wayne ... Flamed mich bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nochwas, es gibt in den seltensten Fällen Leute mit T7,5+ die unenchantet rumlaufen, aber da muss ich dir rechtgeben, wenn sowas vorkommen sollte instant kick.
Aber da ich sehr sehr sehr selten rnd gehe geht mir das ganz fein am Arsch vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regine55 (26. Juni 2009)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> DPS iss eh ne komische einheit....
> Nimm zb nen Mage mit 3400 Dps ...
> Entflucht der jetzt 2-3 leutz während der FFB und andere Dot´s noch ticken knallen die DPS schonmal um 400-500 punkte runter
> und ZACK biste unter 3000 und wirst komisch von der seite angeschaut.
> ...




dafür gibts addons wie decursive. Wenn man das gut aufteilt unter den mages/ druiden dann verschwendet man vlt 1-2 GCD alle 30 sec. Ist minimaler Dps Verlust. Hatte gestern trotz entfluchen 5k DPS...


----------



## Cloudsbrother (26. Juni 2009)

Die wolln bestimmt den naxx timerun machen.
In 20 min durchrennen und Kel ´Thusad als Reittier droppen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber es wird wohl tatsächlich daran liegen das diese leute schnell dadurch wollen.
Bei uns is es noch nicht so.

@Glasses
Nicht jede klasse schafft 5k dps. Und dier glaub ich das sowieso nicht. 
Irgendwo habe ich doch grad erst gelesen das die sogenannten Pro gamer sich immer für was besseres halten und alle anderen sch... sind. Als Pro gamer hatt man Arthas schon mit lv 1 gelegt. Du hattest mit lv 1 wohl auch schon 2k dps. wenn du jetzt sagst das du ja garnicht behauptet hast ein Pro gamer zu sein stimmt das wohl. Aber so wie du dich ausgedrückst passt du genau in das Bild.


----------



## PTY (26. Juni 2009)

Die wichtigste Frage hierbei ist doch immer: bezieht sich die geforderte DPS auf Single-Target, AE oder Durchschnitt aus beidem? Mein Hexer z.B schafft mit AE je nach Situation zwischen 4-5k DPS, manchmal auch 6k. Aber Single-Target komm ich als Gebrechenshexer grade mal auf 2,5k. Der Durchschnitt liegt nach 'nem 25er Naxx-Run bei 3.5k, was ja den Anforderungen eigentlich nachkommen würde. Gut, ist 'n Twink und hat erst 4 Teile aus Naxx 25er, ansonsten Quest-Equip, Level-Schultern und sogar noch 1-2 70er-Teile. ABER: ich hatte nie Probleme, bei einer Random-Gruppe mitzugehen und lande mit meinen "kümmerlichen" Single-Target-DPS meist so auf Platz 6-8 im Schwanz-Meter.

Wir hatten zuletzt einen beispiellosen Run im 25er: voll T7 bzw. T7,5-equippte DDs und ich mit meinem Hexer dazwischen. Dumm nur, das die meisten dieser DDs die einfachsten Taktiken nicht kannten (woher haben die eigentlich ihr Equip) und ständig im Dreck lagen. Da haben auch die 4k-6k DPS, die sie die ersten 10-20 Sekunden gefahren haben auch nicht viel gebracht.

Ich erinnere mich auch noch, wie ich mit meinem Druiden 80 wurde. Den habe ich kurz nach Erscheinen von WOTLK von 0 auf angefangen und hatte demzufolge nur grün/blaues Quest-Equip an. Naxx 25er bot sich mir an, da noch ein Heiler benötigt wurde. Ich dachte mir eigentlich, das ich das mit dem Equip vergessen könnte. Da dort aber schon einige Heiler teilweise mit T7 bzw. T7,5 ausgestattet waren, hab ich mich doch dazu überreden lassen, da als "Aushilfe" mit zu gehen. Ich staunte nicht schlecht, als ich dann nach den ersten Bossen ungeschlagen auf Platz 1 im Healmeter stand. Ok, damals war Wildwuchs noch ohne CD und ziemlich OP, aber gewundert hatte es mich trotzdem.

Dann hatten wir mal eine gildeninterne Hero-Instanz, jedoch mit einem Random-Heiler. Er hatte nur grün/blaues Quest-Equip und wir hatten schon Sorge, das das zu einem Problem werden könnte. Wir haben den trotzdem mitgenommen, weil unser Tank schon recht gut ausgestattet war. Fazit: alles gelegt ohne das auch nur einer gestorben ist.

Worauf ich hier überhaupt hinaus will: diese DPS- bzw. Equip-Anforderungen sind (egal in welcher Höhe) reiner Unsinn. Es ist doch egal, ob jemand 2k DPS oder 4k DPS fährt, hauptsache die Kiste läuft und der Boss liegt. Was bringen denn 4k DPS für nur 10 Sekunden, weil man dann schon tot ist bzw. die Bosse nicht schnallt? Dann lieber konstant 2k DPS über den gesamten Bosskampf. Und wir reden hier ja auch von Naxx und nicht von Ulduar, wo nunmal eine gewisse DPS-Zahl erforderlich ist, um nicht im Enrange zu landen. 

Leider sagt die Max-DPS und das Equip immer noch nichts über den Spieler dahinter aus. Und meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es sogar recht viele Spieler, die auch mit mittelmäßigem Equip eine Bereicherung für die gesamte Gruppe sind. Mittlerweile mache ich mir eher sorgen um die voll equipten Leute: sie halten sich oft für IMBA, alles muss schnell schnell schnell gehen und provozieren wipes, indem sie unnötig zusätzliche Mob-Gruppen pullen. Damit meine ich natürlich nicht, das alle high-equippten Spieler so sind.


----------



## Super PePe (26. Juni 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> [...] wenn man lust auf wow hat aber es ingame irgendwie langweilig ist hat man keine lust sich durch naxx durchzuwipen. da sucht man halt mal anständige spieler die ahnung von ihrer klasse haben und nicht irgendwelche boons die grünblau und mit 1,5k bei heigan in die grünen wellen hüpfen weil die so lustig aussehen.
> auf sowas hat man einfach keinen bock. sucht euch gilden oder andere randomgruppen wenn ihr euch durch naxx ziehen lassen wollt! wer erst nen monat oder so wow spielt muss nicht direkt epic equipped sein, geht alle ersma n paar inzen und heros abfarmen für anständiges gear. jedes mal die selbe diskussion [...]



gleich und gleich gesellt sich 

Wir ziehen und equipen rnds in raids. warum? weil wir:
1. nicht 4 h suchen für 2h naxx pbl (weil 6h zeit investieren für naxx mit lila pixeln am char ist etwas merkbefreit)
2. erweitert sich unser raid rnd pool (sprich wir können in kürzester zeit auf eine große auswahl an gut equipte spieler zurückgreifen) - klar gibt es unter den von uns equipten spieler auch egos aber nix ist ohne risiko ( wir lieben das spiel mit dem feuer - klar gibt es auch schwarze schafe aber was solls - hatten in ulduar schon palas in t8, die aber nicht wiederbeleben konnten )
...
6. wir wurde selbst alle irgendwann mal equipt von größeren raidgilden
...
14. es sind nur items, die droppen immer wieder (nur leute die sich nicht sicher sind, dasz sie net in 3 monaten noch zocken, sind so versteift eine item zu bekommen oder anderen dies zu verwehren)
...
21. gibt es opendkp 

du/ihr siehst/seht, es gibt jedemenge gründe so absolutes, ablehnendes verhalten in frage zustellen

kein raidgildenmitglied beschwert sich über die low dpsler, die immer raids suchen und dann über die wahnwitzigen equipenverstellungen stolpern -- das sind 2 verschiedene welten, die sich nicht berühren. desweiteren nehme ich lieber ein 1.5k dpsler in grün blau mit als ein 1.5k dpsler in 80er-epic

so long,and thx 4 all the fish


* dieser text beinhaltet absichtlich denglish


----------



## Denthorius (26. Juni 2009)

So Leute, sind wir mal ehrlich 3.5k dps für 10er Naxx ist zu hoch angesetzt. Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollten für Heros 1.8k+ reichen, 10er Naxx 2.2k+ 25er Naxx 3k+ 10er Ulduar 3.5k+ und 25er Ulduar 4k+. 

Ich bin Tank, mit dualspecc DD, ich hab selbst genug 25er Naxx und 10er Naxx durchgezecht weil ich 2nd Eq haben wollte, dass ich dafür nicht ellen lang suchen wollte bis ich meine Raids vollkriege hab ich mir einen Gedanken gefast. Für 25er Naxx reichts wenn 18 Leute 7 Leute durchziehen (also nicht grün blau sondern blau lila Eq), dafür darf jeder vor dem Raid anmelden auf was er würfeln will, also ist die chance das der durchgezogene nur Sachen bekommt geringer. 

Dazu gilt bei meinen Raids auch eine Lootregel. Hast du ein Item, würfelst du nur noch mit 99, hast du 2 Items würfelst du mit 98, hat einer Bedarf auf ein Item und würfelt mit 98 und der andere mit 100, bekommts der mit 100, weil der defacto noch kein Item bekommen hat.

Probleme einen Raid (25er Naxx jetzt) in 4 Stunden durchzuflutschen, oder mal in 4 und n halbes Stündchen hab ich bis jetzt nicht gehabt.

Gruss Denthorius

PS: Spiele Wrathbringer, gab aber schon im /2 Suche Leute für 25Naxx dps Test SW an der Puppe!!


----------



## zkral (26. Juni 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Macht es dir Spass 10 stunden in einem Raid zu hängen mit halb geschlossenen Augen weil ihr ständig an Bossen sterbt oder würde dir es evtl auch Spass machen einen schönen Raidvortschritt zu sehen und 6 st mehr Zeit in das wichtigste nämlich das Rl zu stecken ? Es schläft nicht jeder so wie du mit einem Pc ein , und verbringt 24 stunden in WoW . Es gibt auch Leute die haben gar keine Zeit so lange in einem Raid zu verbringen und die nervt sowas eben wenn sie durch Typen wie dich NIE auch nur ein bisschen voran kommen . Spart euch eure "Spielt aus Spass kommentare denn das tun andere auch




Nett zusammengestellt, wenn auch EPIC FAIL.

Zunächst mal zum persönlichen Angriff "Typen wie mich": Ich raide mit meiner Heiligpriesterin (2,3k Heilbonus unbuffed, 20k Mana unbuffed, größter Erfolg: Loatheb im 10er alleine geheilt) und brauch mich da nicht zu verstecken. Ich habe ein funktionierendes RL, und unsere Raids haben IMMER ein Zeitlimit, das maximal um 20 Minuten (1 Try) überschritten wird.
Nun zu dem Rest von dem Gebrabbel, sorry, den Ausführungen.
Ich könnte jetzt groß und breit über unsere Gilde erzählen, dass wir Naxx clear haben, sowohl im 10er als auch im 25er, dass unser 10er Stamm grade Mimiron beackert usw. Bringt nix an der Stelle. Der einzige der je bei uns im Raid eingeschlafen ist war unser MT2 bei Kologan, nach nem 12 Stunden Arbeitstag und ner Geburtstagsfeier am Vortag.
Unser Raid ist erfolgreich und wir werden in absehbarer Zeit die zweite Allygilde auf unserem Server sein, die komplett gildenintern ohne Zweckbündnis oder Randoms einen 25er Stammraid zusammen hat, der wöchentlich Naxx und Ulduar angeht. Ansonsten besteht allenfalls die Gefahr, dass der MT1 Heiler einschläft, weil er bei den 10er Naxxbossen kaum was zu tun bekommt.
Einen Raid baut man nicht auf indem man nur Leute nimmt, die bereits top sind. Man baut einen Raid auf, indem man eine Mischung macht. Ein eingefleischter Kern kombiniert mit einigen unerfahrenen. Und dann wird halt bei den 4 Reitern gewiped bis die Taktik sitzt. Dann wird bei Flickwerk gestorben bis die Heilerkoordination sitzt. Damit baut man sich eine Gruppe auf. Und beim zweiten Run mit den gleichen Leuten passieren diese Fehler nicht mehr. Dafür neue. Und dann werden die ausgemerzt. Und wenn das alles im 10er sitzt, dann isses Zeit für den 25er. So schauts aus, und da ist die DPS einfach kein Thema. Die kommt automatisch mit dem Skill. Nicht die DPS bringen den Skill, der Skill bringt die DPS. Und auch nicht das Equip bringt die DPS. Eine Mage, die bei uns reingekommen ist, hat trotz Ulduequip nicht mehr als 2,8k gemacht im 25er. Bis zur "Stilberatung" die wir mit einem der Topmages auf dem Server (tätig bei Infinity) organisiert haben. Pauschal zu sagen - mimimi du machst zu wenig - hätte nix gebracht.

Jammern oder "schlechtere" auszugrenzen hilft einfach nicht. Hilf den Leuten und du hast auf Dauer auch weniger Probleme. Du musst keine Gruppe suchen, kein Random lootet dir was weg, denn im Stammraid werden früher oder später alle gut equipped, die Stimmung ist gut weil auf Dauer auch die Fortschritte da sind...usw.

Dieses ganze DPS Gehabe zeigt nur, wie unsozial und vor allem kurzfristig viele in WOW geworden sind. Denkt vorausschauend und plant. Auf eine Woche kommt es nicht drauf an.

So far...
[/klugscheiss off]


Mist, Edith hat doch noch was gefunden: Trainiert doch einfach mal mit besseren/schlechteren an der Puppe...am Besten mit TS :-)


----------



## Berrry (26. Juni 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Jo du hast schon recht, es gibt halt genug dumme Wesen auf Erden, die nicht begreifen, dass Naxxramas eine Equipfarmraidinstanz ist. Ein frisch 80 gewordener Char kann dort sogar locker als DD mitmischen, Equip ist nun wirklich nicht relevant für die Instanz.
> 
> Leute die soein Mist posten vereppel ich immer, indem ich diese Person anflüster mit folgendem Inhalt: Hi ich bin eine Full T8.5 Eule und fahre in Ulduar 5,7k BossDPS und würde gerne mitkommen, da ich langeweile habe.
> Dann bekomme ich eine Einladung, diese Lehne ich getrost ab und sage: Ach tut mir leid, in Naxxramas fahre ich leider nicht so imba 3.5 k DPS, dann wird das doch leider nichts. :-(
> ...




Na du bist ja mal ein ganz harter Bursche.

Und an den über mir. Auf was für einem verwaisten Server spielst du denn ? o0


----------



## zkral (26. Juni 2009)

Berrry schrieb:


> Na du bist ja mal ein ganz harter Bursche.
> 
> Und an den über mir. Auf was für einem verwaisten Server spielst du denn ? o0




/wink
Verwaist würd ich die Ewige Wacht nicht nennen. Nur gibt es hier als Raids hauptsächlich nur Raidgilden, die sich ausschließlich zum raiden treffen. Aber Gilden, die rein gildenintern 25er Uldu laufen, gibts zumindest auf Allyseite nur eine. Soweit mir/der Gilde bekannt ist.

Auf dem Rat von Dalaran isses schon n bissi anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (26. Juni 2009)

Leute die im /2 rnd-Raids zusammenstellen und 3,5 k DpS von nem DD verlangen, wollen einen schnellen problemlosen clear-run, Marken- und Kristalle farmen ...

Für diejenigen, die grad anfangen Naxx zu gehen, die falsche Adresse, aber auf jeden Fall auf jeden Server zu finden.

Falls Du/Ihr einfach keine SG findet, versucht selbst eine aufzubauen, einfach mal im /2 "suchen Leute für Nax denen die Lust nach einem Wipe nicht vergeht" oder ähnliches posten ...

An einen der Vorposter - kenne viele die mehr als 3k DpS fahren, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste und Tot im Dreck liegen ... die kann man ebenfalls nicht gebrauchen ...

lg

@TE - wenn mein Hunter auf Blutkessel endlich mal 80 wird, würde es mich freuen mal zusammen nen Raid zu machen ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (26. Juni 2009)

Du kannst einen Leid tun, natürlich sind die 3,5k dps viel zu übertrieben, vermute mal sind alles sonne erfolgsgeilen idioten die Flicki in 3 min legen wollen. 

Bei uns hält sich dass in grenzen ein genaues min/max dps gibt es nicht wirklich und wer was erreichen möchte außerhalb von rnd´´s geht eh intern soll jetzt aber nicht heißen mit rnd´s zu gehen währe völliger schwachsinn da es auch vernünfige gruppen gibt und man so seine FL um einige leute erweitern kann. 

wie auch immer

noch nen schönen freitag nachmittag


----------



## ZangoMango (26. Juni 2009)

Der dps Wahnsinn ist doch sowat für Ar...


----------



## youngceaser (26. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sehr seltsame Einstellung. Sockeln und verzaubern gehört einfach dazu wenn Du raiden willst.
> Und Du musst ja nicht gleich die allerteuerste Verzauberung nehmen. Es gibt für alle Teile auch eine günstige Alternative.


Jo ich weis nicht bei mir ist es von Char zu Char anderst mit meinem Dk habe ich nur low lvl verzauberungen weil ich noch am skillen bin, mit dem Main muss man mich "schlagen" das ich meine equip verzauebre weil ich so geizig bin und mit meinem pala lasse ich alles mögliche verzaubern


----------



## Mjuu (26. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> ersparr uns deine billigen threads



erspar (mit einem r bei mir) uns bitte deine billigen posts, von denen niemand was hören möchte.


----------



## zkral (26. Juni 2009)

Der dragonfiest schon wieder, und wieder mit Fullquote. Gibt einfach lernresistente...*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Arosk (26. Juni 2009)

Ich mach 24k DPS ...


Leute die nach DPS fragen packe ich immer sofort auf die Igno...
Es wird nach DPS gefragt, aber nie auf was.
Stats sagen viel mehr aus als DPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosaik (26. Juni 2009)

Ich sags mal so...man kann sich seine low dps und skill Einstellung auch schön reden.

Aber wenn man ehrlich ist, hätte man gerne Leute mit Skill und Verständnis im Raid.

Ich meine mit guten Leuten dauert ne hero max 20-30 mins und eine Raid eben auch nicht mehr 4h oder so, Ulduar mal außen vor.

Also wenn ich einen Raid aufmachen versuche ich niemanden mitzunehmen, der da nichts zu suchen hat.

Also das Equip und das Spielvermögen sollten einfach der Aufgabe angemessen sein und das merkt man recht schnell.

Und die Leute die hier reden bla bla dps sei ja nicht alles etc haben einfach keine Ahnung oder sind zu schlecht, denn bei Bossen, die nicht nur blöd rumstehen wie Flickwerk, kommt man nur auf gescheite DPS wenn man auch Skill hat. Und seid selber ehrlich zu euch, glaube nahezu jeder nimmt bei der Wahl zwischen low und high dps Spieler nicht den lowie.

Wer Spass am wipen in Naxx hat kann das gerne machen, mir pers. ist die Zeit für so etwas zu schade nur weil irg welche brain afk sind. Denn Raidbuffed an die 3k Dps zu kommen geht echt ohne Probs mit 200. Items.
Und wer sich nicht mal die Mühe macht diese zu farmen oder sich herstellen zu lassen, den ziehe ich doch nicht durch.


----------



## Haramann (26. Juni 2009)

also 3.5k is schon happig.
auf frostwolf gibts manchmal sollche grps, die eben schnell durchwollen und nich dauerwipen und 5 h drinhocken.
auf der anderen seite gibts aber auch ganz normale grps, die keine dps grenze machen, aber trotzdem des eq anguggn.
@TE: ich glaub nich das es auf deinem server NUR grps gibt die 3.5k dps verlangen.

edit:/sign an den poster vor mir


----------



## RvD_Dáxter (26. Juni 2009)

Naja, auf Rat von Dalaran is es auch nicht so sicher gibt es ein paar Fanatiker die das wollen aber schluss endlich kann ich die meisten doch dazu übereden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele nen DK (frost dps) habe vll. 3-4 epics mehr nicht und fahre bei ema trotzdem 2k-2.5k.
Naxx natürlich auch clear.

und habe glaube auch denn grund warum sie 3.5k dps wollen und zwar um selber das ganze equip abzustauben is mir auch schon öfters passsiert aber was solls mach doch ne eigene GRP auf oder raide m9it der Gilde =) 



Euer Dáxter 
Rat von Dalaran


----------



## Belphega (26. Juni 2009)

Haramann schrieb:


> @TE: ich glaub nich das es auf deinem server NUR grps gibt die 3.5k dps verlangen.



95% davon. Geschätzt natürlich.

Grad gestern.. "Suchen noch 1 heal und 2 dds für archa10".
Archa war ich früher mit grün equipten Chars drin. Archa is easy - Ema nicht.
Die wollten nur Archa gehn.

Meine Schami is blau/episch. Dps macht sie ca 2,2k - seit gestern kann sie mit dual auch heilen.

Also /w ich den mal, er fragt natürlich wieviel dps ich fahr - ich sag ihm "zwischen 2k und 2,5k" - worauf er meint "ne sry zu low".

kurz darauf im handelschannel: "suchen noch 2 dds für archa10 min 3,5kdps"

warum eigentlich immer 3,5 Oo


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (26. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> ersparr uns deine billigen threads


Erspar uns deine billigen fullquote flamen.

b2t: Auf Todeswache kucken sich die meisten nur kurz aufs EQ auser natürlich bei farmruns


----------



## Arosk (26. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Also /w ich den mal, er fragt natürlich wieviel dps ich fahr - ich sag ihm "zwischen 2k und 2,5k" - worauf er meint "ne sry zu low".



Sowas einfach auf Igno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nasezu (26. Juni 2009)

man muss geduld haben bei der suche . mit meinen twink ist es schwierig eine naxx 10/25 gruppe zu finden . aber ich habe einen vorteil ich kenne die instanz und muss mir nichts erklären lassen so ermögliche ich mir einen zugang.
für leute die im allgemeinen grad erst 80 sind habens am schwierigsten aber es ist für grad erst lvl 80er nicht unmöglich. GEDULD


----------



## Gnorfal (26. Juni 2009)

Ich nehm nur Leute mit, die unter 1,7k dps machen.....



.....keine Airbags, wir wipen wie Männer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glasses (26. Juni 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> @Glasses
> Nicht jede klasse schafft 5k dps. Und dier glaub ich das sowieso nicht.
> Irgendwo habe ich doch grad erst gelesen das die sogenannten Pro gamer sich immer für was besseres halten und alle anderen sch... sind. Als Pro gamer hatt man Arthas schon mit lv 1 gelegt. Du hattest mit lv 1 wohl auch schon 2k dps. wenn du jetzt sagst das du ja garnicht behauptet hast ein Pro gamer zu sein stimmt das wohl. Aber so wie du dich ausgedrückst passt du genau in das Bild.





Hast wohl recht joa ...
Ja und? Schlimm?


----------



## I n s a n i t y (26. Juni 2009)

DPS=Modewort, jeder benutzt es, 95% wissen nicht was es bedeutet und dass es nicht wirklich immer relevant ist.


----------



## ZangoMango (26. Juni 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Ich nehm nur Leute mit, die unter 1,7k dps machen.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zustimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HasL (26. Juni 2009)

Ja...auf Terrordar ist es nicht viel besser. Dies Randomgegeherei passt mir sowieso nicht in dem Kram. Ich bin kein Pro-Spieler aber ich finde Raid sollten Gilden vorbehalten sein.
Was aber sehr stark auffällt ist, dass schon bei 10er NAxx am besten T7,5 schon erwartet wird...ziemlich hirnrissig.
Amüsieren tu ich mich immer nur, wenn nach sehr guten DDs gesucht wird und dann dazu immer die Schranke von 2,5k DPS erwähnt wird....."ooookay" denk ich mir dann immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Behem (26. Juni 2009)

Was ich auch schlimm finde sind Leute die ihr Gold hüten als müssten sie davon irgendwie leben. Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr damit mal kaufen wollt aber ausser Reparaturkosten und ein paar einmalige Dinge ist da doch nicht viel, der Rest wird bei mir immer in Verzauberungen und derlei investiert, welchen Zweck hat denn sonst das Gold? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Richtig, um viele Dinge angenehmer zu gestalten.

Das bezog sich an die Kommentare des TE von wegen 'ich sehe nicht ein das und das zu bezahlen für das und das', wie gesagt ob du nun 5k oder 50k auf dem Konto hast ist total egal, gönn dir lieber was, es ist 'umsonst'.


----------



## Kawock (26. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> warum eigentlich immer 3,5 Oo



Weil sich Werte wie 3,25/2,68/3,4 DPS nicht so gut anhören wie 3,5DPS.

@Vorposter "Leute die nicht Wissen was DPS sind"
Sind das die, die immer schreiben "lfm xxxxxxx xxxxx 3dps" ... da erstell ich immer nen level 1 und flüster die an.



Behem schrieb:


> Was ich auch schlimm finde sind Leute die ihr Gold hüten als müssten sie davon irgendwie leben. Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr damit mal kaufen wollt aber ausser Reparaturkosten und ein paar einmalige Dinge ist da doch nicht viel, der Rest wird bei mir immer in Verzauberungen und derlei investiert, welchen Zweck hat denn sonst das Gold?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt, habe nur noch 20g (wtf ich muss farmen) und freue mich trotzdem auf den Raid heute Abend!


----------



## Gaiwain (26. Juni 2009)

... mal ganz was anderes ... welcher DD der 3,5k DpS und mehr fährt, geht noch Nax25 ?? Meine brauchen nix an Items von dort und auch die Marken sind uninteressant, verbleiben einzig die Tiefenkristalle aus dem nicht verwendbaren Loot ...

Einzig Gilden-Raids oder um Freunden auszuhelfen gehe ich noch Naxx, und da weiß ich auch worauf ich mich einlasse, wenn ich auf einen Rüst-Run mitgehe.

lg


----------



## Vaeri (26. Juni 2009)

auf Laggmoore (Blackmoor) 
findet man normal rnd grps immer egal welches eq 
aba seit 2-4 tagen hör ich dauernd naxx 10er 3,5k dps min. 

mfg nosun =)


----------



## MadMat (26. Juni 2009)

Yarennor schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, dass diejenigen, die nach leuten suchen, selber voll blau equipt sind und deshalb von gut equipten gezogen werden wollen.
> dann bekommen sie natürlich auch alle drops, weil kein anderer mehr need hat.



Sehe ich auch so. Die Achive-Runs sind anders und das wird vorher gesagt.  Oft scheint mir aber auch so, dass die Leute selbst nur
durchgezogen werden wollen (z.B. Vergelter, die dann Heal oder Tank-Dress wollen). Bei uns (Destro) ists auch teilweise echt bekloppt.
Equipcheck (naja, ganz grün sollte keiner sein) und 3,5k DPS sind auch Standart. 
Wie soll sich der Nachwuchs equippen? Letzt dachte ich auch, ich spinne: soll mir ne Flask in Naxx25 einwerfen. Mit Uldaequip?
Ich glaub es brennt.

Grüße


----------



## Dinquisitor (26. Juni 2009)

DPS hin, DPS her.

Gehe ich mit meinen Gildies eben ne Runde Naxx 10er abfarmen (mehrere hundert Gold in kurzer Zeit und dazu viel blabla im TS - besser gehts nit^^) dann nehmen wir auch gern 1-2 unserer Twinks / neu 80er mit, die kaum DPS fahren, aber da wissen wir auch, dass der Rest des Raids mit Naxx HC / Ulduar Equip das ohne Probleme ausgleicht. Da verlangen wir auch nicht, dass die Leute sich die Klamotten verzaubern usw.

Geht man jedoch Random macht ein gewisses Equip / DPS Sinn. Erst neulich Archa 10er - Emalon. Ein Mage dabei, komplett in grün - ich fix mal die Erfolge angeschaut - nicht eine HC Inze hinter sich... da dachte ich mir schon bissal meinen Teil, aber okay. Vl. ists ja ein Twink usw. denkt man ja noch im Hinterstübchen. Naja, ab in den Kampf mit unserer guten alten Ema. Mage macht durchgehend - trotz Ansagen im TS - DMG auf den Boss, statt aufs Überladen zu achten und erstmal das Add zu hauen. Andererseits machte das dann auch nichts - der DPS lag bei knappen 600........ Boss lag trotzdem, was kommt? nen Drop für den Mage. Schön daran war - im Raid war ein 2ter Mage - dieser hat mal eben seine 3.2k DPS ausgepackt gehabt - und beide wollten das Teil gern haben. Wer bekam es? Man denke sich den Rest.... dass der 2te Mage, der entsprechend bei der Sache war, Equip hatte, Ahnung vom Boss usw. da den Raid nach dem dieser Loot an unser Greenhorn verteilt wurde verlassen hat konnte ich ihm zumindest nicht verübeln. Genauer gesagt tat ich das gleiche.

Ein anderes Bsp. ich weiss nun nicht wie es andere vor x Monaten gehandhabt haben, aber bevor ich mich nach Naxx 10er - die Mgl. bestand an sich direkt nachdem ich 80 war - getraut habe, wurden die Heroics abgefarmt. Allein wegen dem Trinket aus VF war ich x mal da drin, bis es endlich droppte. Für Verzauberungen ging da auch einiges drauf vorher. Das tat ich nicht, weil ich das hätte tun müssen - die damalige Gilde hätte mich auch so mitgenommen - aber ganz ehrlich: man sollte sich auch fragen ob man unbedingt Ballast sein will für seine Mitstreiter, oder halt eben eine Verstärkung des Raids. Ich pers. entscheide mich dann doch gern für Variante 2.....

------------------

Zum Thema 3.5k DPS Naxx 10er - ist - ausser dass Verzauberungen auf Klamotten Pflicht sind aus meiner Sicht - nat. totaler Käse. 2k reichen mehr als aus. Wenn jeder DD in der Gruppe seine 2k fährt, dann spaziert man da durch. Nicht so schnell wie mit 3.5k, aber man spaziert halt, nicht wahr^^ 

Wobei ich an einen Aufruf im ./2 Chat grad bei uns auf dem Konsortium denken muss - erst 1-2 Stunden her. 

./2. suchen 2 DDs für Daily HC. Mind. 3k DPS.

Dazu fiel mir dann auch nichts ein^^ (zumal ich den DD der diesen Aufruf machte auch noch kenne aus einem Obsi 10er vor 1-2 Wochen. Von 3k DPS war er selbst recht weit entfernt... bzw. auf halbem Wege wenn ich mich recht entsinne....^^)

Grüße
Vade


----------



## Tymion (26. Juni 2009)

Ihr regt euch über 3,5k für nen 10ner auf ? Ich wurde gestern mit meinem Twink (DK) für Emalon 25 nicht mitgenommen: Ich fragte den Raidleiter: Was sucht ihr noch ?; RL antwortet: DD und Tank; Ich schreibe ihm, dass ich DD sei und er antwortet: Wenn du 7k Singel Target fährst bist du dabei........
Der war zwar ganz schnell auf der Igno, aber ich meine wie will der Leute finden ? 7k DPS schaffen knappe 95% der Leute nichtmal beim Trash bomben^^

Naja ich finde die DPS frage auch ein wenig blöde, weil jeder andere Angaben macht, der eine Singel Target, der andere Grp DPS der nächste voll buffed im 25... Das Problem ist, dass man nach i-was fragen muss, und nach Werten ist quatsch, weil man durch 25er Inzen gezogen werden kann, imba Equip haben kann aber TROTZDEM keinen Dmg machen kann.
Dps Singel Target zB Boss Dummy ist, finde ich, die einfachste Möglichkeit zu vergleichen.
Wenn hier manche sagen: Keinen Bock 30 min. auf nen Dummy zu hauen! Ok, aber 3-5 minuten reichen eig aus, man hat eine Zahl die man jedem Mitteilen kann und diese kann man erstmal ne Zeitlang stehen lassen. Besseres Eq ist dabei meist irrelevant, weil man mit 100 mehr AP oder ZM weniger Proc luck haben kann und der DMG ist bei besserem EQ schlechter.


----------



## Wikl (26. Juni 2009)

Kann manche überhaupt nicht verstehen, warum sie meinen grün/blau Equipt (ohne VZ) und mit 70er Equip nach Naxx zu gehen. Klar 3,5 dps ist überzogen, aber 2,5k dps wären wirklich verständlich. Man geht nicht umsonst ewig in die Hero´s um bestimmte Items zu bekommen, wenn es soooo einfach wäre, sich einfach in Raids anzumelden ohne selbst irgendwas geleistet zu haben, dann würde kein Raid je einen Boss legen.

Bevor ich Naxx10er von innen gesehen habe, war ich mit dem besten Equip was es aus Hero´s gab ausgerüstet. Und mit dem Gear kann man 2,5k dps fahren, wenn man es vernüftig sockelt und verzaubert. Klar muss man was investieren, um was zurück zu bekommen.

Die WOW-Community nimmt komische gestalten an, habe das BC schon gemerkt, aber jetzt hat man eine Einstellung, dass alles selbst verständlich ist. Man überall mitkommt und ja nix selber investieren zu müssen. Ich kann euch auch sagen, warum einige der Meinung, der aktuel Content wäre zu leicht, einfach deshalb, weil sie super Gear haben, alles bestens gesockelt und verzaubert ist. 

Macht mal einen eigenen Raid auf und ladet nur Leute ein die grün/blaues Gear besitzen, ich sag nur HF und GL, Erfolg wird euch zu 99,9 % ausbleiben, zb. denke ich gerade an Flickwerk.

Selbst kann ich es auch nicht verstehen, warum man mit LVL 80 sich bei Raids anmeldet, wenn man kein vernüftiges Gear für diesen Raid besitzt, aber kann auch nicht verstehen, warum man sich dann aufregt wenn ein Spieler mit grün/blauen Gear einen Loot gewinnt, er war halt in diesem Raid mit drin (warum auch immer)!!!


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> 3,5k Dps fahr ich als Ele, wenn ich alle Hero- und Markenteile hab. Und dann noch die und meine blauen Items verzauber und gut Sockel. Aber ich sehs nicht ein warum ich blaue Teile verzaubern soll.. nicht für ne 10er.. sein wir uns mal ehrlich, das is doch Schwachsinn...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nichts für ungut...
Aber wenn alle blau equippt sind und alle nicht verzaubert UND alle kein Fläschchen+Bufffood drin haben dann kann es durchaus passieren dass man nur das Arachnidenviertel schafft. Ist nur meine Meinung, dass man alles rausholen sollte was geht, selbst wenn man NUR blau equippt ist.

P.S.: 3,5k DPS für Naxx 10er ist übertrieben. Für nen Speedrun, ok ok. Aber nicht für ne normale Gruppe.


----------



## Ighov (26. Juni 2009)

SimonXXL schrieb:


> unbuffed = ohne buffood oder tränke/flasks




FAIL !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unbuffed heißt ungebufft , also OHNE jegliche buffs und sei es auch nur der ausdauerbuff der überhaupt nichts mit dps zu tun hat :/ 

Also manchmal frag ich mich echt ob ihr die scheiße selber glaubt , die ihr da schreibt -.-


----------



## Ighov (26. Juni 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Leute die nach DPS fragen packe ich immer sofort auf die Igno...
> Es wird nach DPS gefragt, aber nie auf was.
> Stats sagen viel mehr aus als DPS
> 
> ...


 Jain .... Ich hatte selber früher die Relativ schmerzhafte Methode erfahren , dass dem nicht so ist .... als dudu Tank( 20k hp voll buffed und schicke 73% dmg vermeidung durch rüssi +32% ausweichen)zu 70er Zeiten in Kara bei Attumen :/

wir hatten damals einen Pala-Heiler mit sehr guten 2k healboni (das war früher schon was) , ich hab mir nix dabei gedacht immer schön gepullt bis hin zum boss ... boss gepullt 
(ich bin mir jetzt nich mehr ganz sicher wann der reiter kommt , bei 15% oder schon bei 80% , schlagt mich tot wenn keins von beiden stimt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) plötzlich kam bei ca 70% im TS² die Meldung von unserm Pala: "omg , ich hab schon kein mana mehr!" -.- ... Da unser zweiter Heiler erst vor 2 Wochen 70 geworden war wars dann ein wipe....

Ich hab mir dann relativ sauer den Pala angeguckt und siehe da .... "Ango'rosh Beinplatten der Heilung" , dann musste ich leider feststellen dass er ca 80%  seiner Rüstung so hatte und  nur ca 5800 mana hatte ... 

also DPS ist alles in allem doch schon aussagekräftiger als nur die stats , was bringt es zum beispiel wenn du als dw schami deine 4k ap hast ,aber sowas von kein hit/crit

Das ist meine Meinung von DPS ..... allerdings sollte es trotzdem um den Spaß gehen und nicht darum , dass man im recount ganz oben steht 

so far.... Ighov


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juni 2009)

hab tolle gilde gefunden, alle nett, keine dps anfragen, wipen zwar ab und an (und nochmal und nochmal), aber alle sind zufrieden, jeder boss eine herausvorderung und viel spass im ts. randoms sind nicht gut.


----------



## Kawock (26. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hab tolle gilde gefunden, alle nett, keine dps anfragen, wipen zwar ab und an (und nochmal und nochmal), aber alle sind zufrieden, jeder boss eine herausvorderung und viel spass im ts. randoms sind nicht gut.



Also von 7 Randomraids auf meinem neuen Server (Ysera) war ich nur von einer Gruppe negativ überrascht, wie kann aus manchen Menschen so viel Arroganz sprühen ?


----------



## Quintusrex (26. Juni 2009)

hmm, Leute die komplett über /2 ihren Raid zusammen stellen, sind mir eh suspekt. Dafür gibts eigendlich die Gruppensuche.

Und 3.5 K für der 10er Naxx? Bei so einem Raid wollte ich garnicht dabei sein. 

wenn es nicht um Speedruns geht, reichen im Durchschnitt für den 10er ca 1,8 und für den 25er 2,5 K locker aus. Viel weniger sollte es aber auch nicht sein.


----------



## abe15 (26. Juni 2009)

Also auf dem Wrathbringer (Horde) kommt man eig immer Naxx Rnd mit solange man nichts grünes mehr an hat. Alles was über 2k Dps macht hat keine Probleme. (Darunter wäre aber auch peinlich, 2k sollten auch als grün Equipter zu schaffen sein)
Ich verstehe aber nicht, warum es so ein Problem ist, 3,5k Dps machen zu müssen. Für mich sind 5-6k kein Problem, gut ich bin gut equipt, aber auch für schlechter equipte kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die 4k Dps Marke so schwer zu knacken sein soll.


----------



## j4ckass (26. Juni 2009)

Was mich ein wenig verwirrt, dass hier jeder irgendwelche DPS zahlen herumwirft ohne wichtige Faktoren zu nennen.
Weil overall DPS im Raid sind nur begrenzt brauchbar, die Bombgruppen verfälschen diese Statistik und es gibt nunmal Klassen die besser und welche die schlechter bomben können.

Weiters fällt mir auf, dass die DPS ganz stark vom Support abhängig sind. Immerhin hat sich das mit Wrath gebesser, und man jetzt fast immer allen Support hat, aber meine DPS variieren von 10er und 25er um 30-40%. So kanns passieren, dass ich ohne jedlichen support gerade mal irgendwie 2k DPS zusammen bekomme und bei passendem Support dann 4,5k DPS mache und das beim selben Encounter.

Insofern sollte man DPS so verlgeichen indem man zB. fragt, wieviel DPS machst du bei Boss xy mit Fullsupport.


----------



## Er4yzer (26. Juni 2009)

xaramon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sorry für den fotoquote und falls das schon jemand gesagt hat aber --->OMG NOOB!<---
da will wohl jmnd mit seinen "IMBA" 4,5k dps angeben HAHA. mal ne frage du genie warum hast du wohl nen balken über den gesamtschaden gemacht? HMMM vllt weil du zB nur ne heulende böe reingeklatscht hast oder sowas in der art? in den ersten paar kampfsekunden kann ich auch ne salve draufhauen, da hab ich auch 10k dps ungebufft, GZ ! ich wette der gesamtschaden liegt bei kA 16k ?!? runenmacht aufbauen, recount clearen, dingens casten dass heulende böe crittet, böe auf 3 targets gleichzeitig, froststoß, irgendnen anderen imba cast mit mega-cd --> gz  4,5k.
sorry aber über solche kackboons wie dich muss ich mich einfach lustig machen, aber trotzdem dickes GZ an dich, depp des tages ist hiermit gefunden.


----------



## Redryujin (26. Juni 2009)

Früher haben 1,5 - 1,6 dps gereicht als dd und ja es war auch clear. Ich versteh nicht wie man so hohe dps für naxx braucht. 

Habe gestern meinen acc reaktiviert und wollte heute mit meinen Priester archa gehen. Von den neuen Boss da wusste ich noch gar nichts das es jetzt da zwei gibt. Nach zwei wipes wurde ich gekickt weil der leader meinte ich wäre nicht bereit. Wenigstens ist er freundlich geblieben.

DPS Anforderungen ist auf unseren Server auch in die höhe gestiegen. Was anderes wäre wenn man ohne jemals ne hero gemacht zu haben gleich zu naxx geht nur um schneller an sein epic equip zu kommen.

Vielleicht wäre es das beste wenn blizz die Lebenspunkte von den Bossen um die hälte reduziert.


----------



## j4ckass (26. Juni 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es das beste wenn blizz die Lebenspunkte von den Bossen um die hälte reduziert.



Hmm, geile Idee!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich wäre gleich dafür, die Bosse würden gleich zu Händlern werden und schenken ihren Loot her. Aber dann wär das ganze DPS Diskussion wieder zu Nichte gemacht und das wollen wir ja vermeiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (26. Juni 2009)

*Ironie on*
Hah, du Unfähiger du! Fährst du etwa noch keine 3.5k DPS sondern einen Porsche?!
*Ironie off*

Unnötig 3,5k dps zu benötigen, Naxx ist viel einfacher als Karazhan das damals war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drossomar (26. Juni 2009)

Als ob normalerweise dps in einem Naxx 10er das Problem wären. Kann aus Erfahrung sagen dass man in solchen Randoms wie der TE anspricht besser nicht mitgeht.

Jeder blau ausgestattete dd der was von seiner Klasse versteht kann raidbuffed 1,8-2k dps fahren.

Das Problem sind vielmehr die Leute die dauernd im TS nerven, alle 10 Minuten afk gehen, keine Ahnung haben UND lernresistent sind und sich einen *)&%$%" um irgendetwas anderes als ihr heiliges Recount kümmern.

Paar praktische Beispiele:

Jäger die zu doof sind sich tot zu stellen, mal ne Eisfalle vor den Heiler zu legen oder noch nie was von Irreführung gehört haben
Magier die Spiegelbilder produzieren und max Damage raushauen bevor der Tank am Boss angekommen ist
Hexer die es nicht auf die Kette kriegen Seelensteine an einen Heiler zu verteilen
Shadows die sich wegen ihres Schadens zu schade sind mal zu decursen
Paladine die weder Pallypower benutzen noch sonst Raidbuffs auf die Kette kriegen
Leute die sagen: Omen brauch ich nicht und sich dann wundern dass sie Aggro ziehen
Nach dem 2. mal im Dreck immer noch nicht verstanden haben dass der Boss AOE raushaut und man da weg sollte

Könnte da Erlebnisse zu jeder Klasse berichten.... will da keine Klasse besonders hervorheben, Idioten gibts überall, genauso wie gute und nette Jungs und Mädels.

Bring the Player not the Class ist wahr, nur nicht so wie Blizz das meint. Wenn Leute keine Ahnung von Ihrer Klasse und/oder dem Zusammenspiel im Raid haben und da auch keine Ratschläge annehmen dann ist das ein Grund die nicht mitzunehmen. 
Wenn Leute sich nur für sich selbst und ihr Loot interessieren ist das FÜR MICH ein Grund die nie wieder mitzunehmen. Wenn jemand nur 1,2k fährt aber gleichzeitig ein Auge auf die Heiler hält, entflucht, gruppenrelevante cds smart nutzt, auch mal unterbricht, mitdenkt  oder einfach ein angenehmer Zeitgenosse ist dann kratzt mich das mal gar nicht dass er drunter liegt. Wenn am Ende ein dps Schnitt von ca 1,5k im Raid rauskommt kann man auch sauber durchkommen.
Ich verbring meine FREIZEIT nicht mit Leuten mit denen ich auch sonst nichts zu tun haben will.

Recount ist dafür da seine eigene Leistung zu optimieren und zu schauen wo es hakt wenn man merkt man könnte mehr rausholen, nicht um sich überlegen zu fühlen.

Ich fahr natürlich 47k dps und hab auch alle Hardmodes clear (als Tank, klar). Aber natürlich schon am ersten Tag der WotLK Beta. Bin ja kein Kacknoob. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,

Dross


----------



## Luk0as (26. Juni 2009)

Fand das auch so schlimm ich bin eigentlich eher der gemütlcihe speiler der alles langsam angeht jeden falls auch eine woche nach release Wotlk gekauft und hoch gelvelt und viele hero gegangen bin eigentlich dadruch udn marken equipment fast komplett epic geworden mit meinem schurken. irgendwann dann mal so mär-april dacht ich mir eigentlich kannst ja jezt auch mal mit naxx 25er weil hab ja meien 2.5 k dps gefahren. Gut ich frag  den druiden wies ausiht ob er mich mit nimmt er sagt ok kurtz equipchek er meint ja nicht so der ahmmer aber ok kurz daruf kamm der inv und ne stunde später gings dann auch los flickwerk dps chek komisch das da ich mit meinem schurken 3.3k dps gefahren bin und den 2 platz im damge meter hatte und irgendwelche hunter mit t7.5 bei 2.5 rugammelten.

ich will damit sagen jeder der seien klasse versteht kann mit in ne raid wer nicht kick und wer nciht weis wies geht der fragt jemand hab oft andere schurken angechireben und um rat gefragt und meistnes war die antwort net.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juni 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> Also von 7 Randomraids auf meinem neuen Server (Ysera) war ich nur von einer Gruppe negativ überrascht, wie kann aus manchen Menschen so viel Arroganz sprühen ?


nein das war ned so gemeint. gildenintern herrscht einfach eine lockerere atmosphaere, man kann wipen ohne das sich wer aufregt, und man geht rein um GEMEINSAM spass zu haben, und nicht als zweckgemeinschaft.

hatte selber erst 1 mal schlechte erfahrungen mit randoms, aber im ts ist dort einfach langweilig, man rennt durch und kann es ned so geniessen^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2009)

3,5k min. für Naxx zu verlangen kann doch nur ein Scherz sein? Wer mehr fährt, der kann die Raid-Instanz ja bald schon alleine machen. Naxx ist vom Schwierigkeitsgrad doch so einfach, da reichen selbst 2-2,5 k schon locker aus.
Ich finde diesen DPS Wahn sowieso mehr als schlimm. Gut, wenn wir Ulduar gehen, schauen wir schon welches Equip die Leute haben, aber wir fragen nie nach, wieviel dps sie fahren, das ist doch Kindergarten.
Ich nehme da lieber Leute mit, die weniger DPS fahren aber gut in Sachen Gruppenspiel sind, als Leute die nur DPS rauspamen können und ständig tot sind, weil sie überhaupt nicht aufpassen und nicht flexibel auf diverse Situationen reagieren können.
Was ich damit sagen will: Es gibt Leute die nur darauf achten, möglichst weit vorne im Damagemeter zu sein, aber denen ansonsten alles egal ist.

Genauso auch wenn Leute andere suchen für "clearrun" und dann so eine Hektik verbreiten "Hopp, Hopp, wir wollen schnell durch." Mit solchen Leuten gehe ich erst gar nicht mit. Das ist ein Rollenspiel und kein Rennspiel und Hektik hat man doch im RL schon genug, da brauch ich das nicht noch in einem Spiel.


----------



## Fusssi (26. Juni 2009)

Drossomar schrieb:


> Das Problem sind vielmehr die Leute die dauernd im TS nerven, alle 10 Minuten afk gehen, keine Ahnung haben UND lernresistent sind und sich einen *)&%$%" um irgendetwas anderes als ihr heiliges Recount kümmern.



Genau das ist der entscheidende Punkt, wenn alle mit Konzentration aber Spaß dabei sind dann kann man auf 3,5k dps pfeiffen.
Aber so wie die Leute heute so drauf sind braucht man die megadps um die unglaublich vielen Fehler, die manche machen, auszubügeln.


----------



## AbbadonTerrordar (26. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bonjour!
> ...




Auf Terrordar dasselbe.
Keine Ahnung warum das so entartet ist,warscheinlich die Faulheit der Leute,sonst muss man sich noch anstrengen und nich nur 3Knöppe drücken.
Aber zum Glück findet man hin und wieder auch normale Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toydoll (26. Juni 2009)

ich zock auf dem selben server wie der te, hab mich aber vorhin erst mit einem rl freund unterhalten der aufm anderen server spielt (madmortem glaub ich) und da isses wohl auch so. find ich ehrlich gesagt schade und ich kanns auch nich haben wenn nach dem ersten mob in einer ini gleich recount gepostet wird. 
mit dps hab ich als heiler nu nich so die probleme, aber wenn ich mal mit meinem twink raiden will muss ich mir sowas auch anhören.


----------



## Neneko89 (26. Juni 2009)

Omg, du bist ja mal mehr als lächerlich. Du bist einer der Gründe warum immer mehr Leute mit WoW aufhören...

Edit hat vergessen was zum Thema zu sagen.

Hab im Moment zwei 80er. Einen Schurken und einen Druiden. Der Druie geht fleißig Ulduar, haben Gestern den Ferya First Kill gemacht usw. Mit meinem Schurken der erst frisch 80 geworden ist werde ich nochnichtmal ne Heroic mitgenommen. Ich krieg mit dem kein Dmg hin. Egal wie. Ich lass Rupture immer laufen, Hackn Slay is auch immer druff. Schaffe an der normalen 80er Puppe unbuffed gradmal 1600 DPS -.- Versuche dann die Leute von vornherein immer zu beschwichtigen indem ich sage das ich nicht soviel Dmg mache. Entweder wirds toleriert oder ich werd grad gekickt... Finds bescheuert das die Leute so DPS geil sind. Und jeder der meint das man mit blauem Equip grad 3k DPS schafft soll sich erstma an den Kopf packen-.-

Für Ulduar aber finde ich es völlig in Ordnung weil man da auch wirklich derben Dmg braucht.


----------



## Peaklos (26. Juni 2009)

naja mit deinem equipt wo du hast 67 trefferwertung O.o gehts noch? und so nach naxx wollen .. sry das wird nix


----------



## Dabow (26. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bonjour!
> ...



Full Quote ... ich weiß ich weiß ,,,

Erstmal : GZ zu Level  80

Zweitens : Nein, es ist nicht normal dass man 3,5 K DPS fahren muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohgott ... also bei uns bist mit 1,5 DPS dabei. Gibt natürlich ausnahmen. Aber ab 1,5 kannst auch Archavon und Emalon machen. Das reicht nach den ganzen Nerfs aus *g*


----------



## ImbaRoXXorPriest (26. Juni 2009)

Woweule85 schrieb:


> @ Belphega
> 
> OMG du bist ja mal voll gimpig ey ne alda schau mal dein equip an LOL dich würde ich noch nichmal heros inis mitnehmen.
> 1200zm LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL und damit naxx ey ne ich gebe dir mal nen tip lösch dein acc du bist einfach zu IMBA für WOW omg omg omg ne ich habe voll den lachflash gerade
> sry echt aber du bist voll LOL xD



So übertieben hab ich noch nie jemanden gelesen


----------



## Er4yzer (26. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Full Quote ... ich weiß ich weiß ,,,
> 
> Erstmal : GZ zu Level 80
> 
> ...



naja 1,5k für emalon ist nicht genug. für 10er bruachst du schon 2,5. du kannst dir ja ausrechnen wieviel dps die dds bruachen, im 10er sinds 5 dds afaik ? (reichen 2 heiler? kenne mich da net aus) und die ads haben 120k hp oder wieviel waren das (im 25er 220k imo). rechne aus wieviel dps die 5 dds dann brauchen, wenn sich die ads in 10-15 sekunden wegbomben (weiß ich jetzt auch net, sobald einer größer wird klatsch ich den um da gucke ich net auf die uhr vorher ;D)


----------



## Topfkopf (26. Juni 2009)

ich find auch schlimm ich mach selber mit meinem Hunter nur so 2,4-2,5k dps (jeder der jezz lachen möchtet sollte es leise tun sonst steh ich morgen vor seinem Bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) , und um dann endlich mal ne grp für Naxx (egal ob 10 oder 25) zu finden muss ich mich dann immer auf 3k oder sogar auf 3,5k hochlügen. Das ist aber nicht so schlimm weil 2 k locker reichen für Naxx. auch ne grp die nur aus 2k dps leuten besteht macht Naxx locker clear wenn Heilung und Tanks stimmen. Am schlimmsten find ich es wenn direkt zu anfang gesagt wird "wer beim ersten boss nicht mindestens auf 2,5k dps kommt wird gekickt", diese dpsgeilheit ist totaler Bullshit. Das kommt daher weil alle immer in 5 minuten durch sein müssen, ich persönlich bin schon zufrieden wenn der Boss liegt ohne das der halbe raid verreckt.


----------



## Anduris (26. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Was bitte wolln Leute mit 3,5k Dps noch in Naxx? Bis auf ein etwaiges Trinket brauchn die da ja nix mehr.


Das stimmt jetzt aber nicht. 3,5k DPS erreicht man sehr schnell, wenn man seine Klasse spielen kann und sein Equip richtig gesockelt und verzaubert hat.
Man könnte noch das ganze T7,5 Set brauchen + Waffen usw. aus Naxx 25.



Belphega schrieb:


> Mit 3,5k Dps sind auch die Markenitems in den meisten Fällen nur noch Crap.


Ich kann den jenigen nicht verstehen, bei dem das so ist oO


----------



## Pyrokara (26. Juni 2009)

Zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich mit meinen Shadow 3,5k DPS gefahren habe, habe ich sehrwohl noch Sachen aus Naxx gebraucht, sogar noch eine ganze Menge. Bei den meisten Klassen sind 3,5k relativ leicht zu erreichen.
Trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass es eine Frechheit ist für Naxx10er 3,5k DPS verlangen. Um den idealen Wert für eine Instanz auszurechnen nimmt man einfach den Boss mit dem engsten Enrage-Timer und rechnet aus wieviel DPS jeder im Durchschnitt fahren müsste.
In Naxx25er wären das zum Beispiel 2,9k DPS bei Thaddius (ohne die Polaritätsbuffs). Tanks sind dabei eingerechnet also am besten 3k DPS.


----------



## Bankrott (26. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir auf Mal´Ganis schauts da zum Glück noch nicht so drastisch aus.
Ich wurde mit meinem Schurkentwink auf 80 heroics mitgenommen und auch ein wenig Naxx10 auf anfrage und die ehrliche behauptungin blau Equippt und werde nicht viel dps fahren.
Ich finde das einige Leute da einfach drastisch übertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Es kann nicht jeder gleich auf 80 die volle Leistung aus seinem Char holen sowas ist verständlich und 
sollte meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach auch respektiert werden.

mfg Bankrott


----------



## Jonas777 (26. Juni 2009)

so nu geb ich mal meinen senft dazu^^,

also ich fahre als schurke 4-5k dps in naxx 10 kommt auf des viertel drauf an. Trotzdem gehe ich gerne noch naxx 10 mit meinen kumpels die alle genauso viel fahren das ding is dann in 1,5-2h clear. Ich verstehe das nicht bei euch es gibt genug leute die naxx gehen warum machst du denn dann nicht selbst ne gruppe auf bei uns auf Blackhand is ne naxx 10 gruppe die in 2-3 stunden clear innerhalb von 10-20 mins voll und startklar. Deshalb verstehe ich nich dein problem. Kann ja sein das es bei euch aufm server besonders heftig is.

hoffe ihr könnt mir erklären warum des bei euch auf Blutkessel so arg heftig is.

mfg Resk Realm: Blackhand Fraktion: Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintusrex (27. Juni 2009)

Frage: Wieso muss ich wenn ich mit den max 3,5k DPS Typen raiden gehe, mindestens 7Stunden für Naxx einplanen, wenn es ne normale Gruppe in 3 - 4 packt?




Anwort: Weil ich die halbe Zeit in der Gruppensuche hänge um den Raid wieder aufzufüllen, weil nach jeden Wipe den diese DPS Artisten verursachen, der halbe Raid weg ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (27. Juni 2009)

Belphega, nach den ganzen Threads die ich von dir gelesen habe, würde ich es mal in Betracht ziehen, den Server zu wechseln. ^^


----------



## Dabow (27. Juni 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> naja 1,5k für emalon ist nicht genug. für 10er bruachst du schon 2,5. du kannst dir ja ausrechnen wieviel dps die dds bruachen, im 10er sinds 5 dds afaik ? (reichen 2 heiler? kenne mich da net aus) und die ads haben 120k hp oder wieviel waren das (im 25er 220k imo). rechne aus wieviel dps die 5 dds dann brauchen, wenn sich die ads in 10-15 sekunden wegbomben (weiß ich jetzt auch net, sobald einer größer wird klatsch ich den um da gucke ich net auf die uhr vorher ;D)



Ne, also 1,5-2k reichen aus ... man hat schließlich immer mal jmd dabei der bissel mehr macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (27. Juni 2009)

Auf Blackrock ist es unterschiedlich.
Oft finden auch die blauen eine Gruppe, zumindest für die 10er Instanzen. Archa ist jetzt so ne Sache. Da alle Emalon töten wollen eigent sich Archa nicht mehr als Farmboss für blaue.
Manchmal sind dann natürlich auch solche spezialisten die Ulduar 25 Equipt für Naxx10 vorraussetzen. Das nennen sie dann "naxx 100er full clir sped ran"


----------



## Yadiz (27. Juni 2009)

Auf Ambossar war die Schwelle auch so bei 2k. Auf Area 52 habe ich sowas noch nicht erlebt.


Ich verstehe dieses ganze DPS Rumgetue so und so nicht:

Es zeigt überhaupt kein realistisches Bild von den Fähigkeiten des Spielers. 
Wenn ein Movement-Günther beispielsweise einen 9K Crit hinlegt, danach sienem Titel alle Ehre macht und ins Gras beißt, dann kann er mit seiner 8K DPS prahlen.

Aber auch der Schaden-Overall sagt nicht immer viel aus. Handelt es sich um Single oder Multi Targets, usw.?  Bei vielen Encountern haben einfach bestimmte Klassen gravierende Vorteile, während
andere Klassen wieder woanders herausstechen. 

Stumpfes DPS oder DMGOverall Recount-Geposte ist einfach nur dumm. Genauso die Limits im Handelschat. Oft haben die Leute nicht mal nen Plan was sie da reden.


Lg


----------



## BimmBamm (27. Juni 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Omg, du bist ja mal mehr als lächerlich. Du bist einer der Gründe warum immer mehr Leute mit WoW aufhören...



Und Du glaubst, wenn jemand so ungefähr jedes Schlagwort der "Imbaroxxor-Sprache" in seinem Post exklusive jeglicher Kommata-Setzung etc. verwendet, ist das auch so gemeint? Nur bei buffed wird eine klar erkennbare Satire als tatsächlich ernstgemeintes Posting aufgegriffen...

Übrigens ist mir eine DPS-Abfrage auf Gilneas selten passiert. Gerade zweimal wurde ich in Sachen Raids gefragt, wieviel DPS ich mache. Meine Antwort "ausreichend" ergab nur in einem Falle eine Nachfrage vor dem Invite. Dort landete ich dann auf "Ignore", weil ich nachfragte, welche Situation er in Sachen DPS denn meinte (gut, meine Nachfrage war vielleicht etwas übertrieben, was die Details betraf). Allerdings bin ich auch in der glücklichen Lage, daß mich Rnd-Raidleiter oder -Teilnehmer kennen, sodaß sich jede Nachfrage damit meist eh erübrigt hat (mit absteigender Tendenz, weil Raid-Rnds zumindest auf Gilneas meiner subjektiven Betrachtung nach stark abnehmen - zumindest bis zum nächsten Patch, wenn Farmraids wieder in Mode kommen).


----------



## turageo (27. Juni 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> ich seh selten jmnd der mehr als 3,5k in nem 10er raid fährt
> [..] und wer seine items net verzaubert der ist schon ziemlich dämlich. wenn du vor hast anständig zu raiden (scheint ja der fall zu sein) dann verzauber gefälligst dein gear, blau oder epic ist doch §/§&$&&egal



Das halt ich in 10er Raids für ein Gerücht, wenn man frisch 80 seine Heros brav durchklatscht, seh ich da kein Problem die Items auch mal nicht zu verzaubern. Der DPS-Output sollte normalerweise, allein an den Hero-Items gerechnet, völlig ausreichend sein. Sehen wir in der Situation mal davon ab, dass von 10 Leuten wirklich 5 Vollpfosten dabei sind, denen die andren 5 erstmal ihre Klasse erklären müssen - dann wirds natürlich düster werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was willst Du mit 3,5k DPSlern in nem 10er? Höchstens Markenrun oder Achievements... Kara wars doch zu BC Zeiten genauso bescheuert (sorry aber das ist nun mal so). Ich war damals in Kara mit ner rein blau ausgerüsteten Truppe drin und das war in keinster Weise ein Problem. 

Einige haben da schon Recht mit der Aussage: Blizzard machts den Spielern leichter, also wird sich's untereinander schwer gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was haben wir den davon? Noch mehr "Noobs" über die wir hier im Forum lästern können? Sehr sinnvoll... -.-

MfG


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (27. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bonjour!
> ...


 Von enchanteten sachen hälst wdu wohl nichts da ist ja auch klar das du nirgenswo mitkannst


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (27. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bonjour!
> ...


 ich nehme wohl an das das dein imba retri pala freund ist der so um die 5k dps in einer hc fährt 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...sel&n=Rasco

Putzig nicht mal ein gegenastand der stufe 213


----------



## Daaniel (27. Juni 2009)

Also auf Garrosh isses glaub nich so denke so 2k dps ^^

aber auf garrosh is auch ausgestorben -.- es is langweilig und keiner kommt xD


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (27. Juni 2009)

Ich finde Arsenalflames klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw. DPS Anforderungen und Spritpreise sind an Feiertage und Ferien gekoppelt und steigen in diesen Zeiträumen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakhgard (27. Juni 2009)

Die meisten suchen 3,5k DPS bei Naxx, weil sie irgend einen schwachen Twink mitnehmen, den sie pushen wollen -.-

Vetternwirtschaft lässt grüßen.

Ansonsten wegen dem Disenchanten. Wobei ich niemals mitgehen würde, da Gildenruns nur auf den Eigenprofit aus sind und um die Tiefenkristalle dann auch nicht gewürfelt wird, bzw. eine gerechte Verteilung stattfindet. Das einzige was man dann von dem Run hat ist der Bossloot (Gold, Marken) und Random Loot (der hoffentlich jedem zusteht...);

Gibt aber auch Panikmacher, die 3,5k DPS fordern, damit man Naxx ja cleared (wobei Naxx sowieso Freeloot ist, mittlerweile hat jeder alles zu wissen und zu kennen immerhin...)


----------



## Greg09 (27. Juni 2009)

Lol! für naxx 10er reicht wenn man 2k dps fährt (gibt ja dann welche die bisschen mehr fahren)
also 3,5k UNBUFFED ist ja echt arg. frag sie mal wieso man naxx25er equip für naxx 10er braucht^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. Juni 2009)

3,5k dps unbuffed ist schon ist schon eine sehr übertriebene forderung.

auch auf meinem server gibt es solche spezialisten, die für einen naxx run solch überzogene anforderungen stellen. "speed run"....und nach zwei stunden suchen sie immernoch. mit geringerem anspruch, wäre die gruppe nach dieser zeit schon längst gefüllt und die halbe raidinstanz bereits gesäubert.

was ich mich jedoch frage; was will jemand, der an der puppe in if 3,5k dps fährt noch in naxx? spass? vieleicht!...wer jedoch einen speed run sucht, der geht doch nicht aus spass nach naxx, sondern will so schnell wie möglich wieder raus.

ich ging mit t6 auch noch gerne nach karazhan, jedoch war mir die dafür benötigte zeit egal. der spass stand im vordergrund und warum sollte ich dann keine leute mitnehmen, die aus dieser instanz noch ausrüstung benötigen? habe ich keinen spass an irgendeiner sache, lasse ich diese sein.

am lustigsten finde ich ja solche leute (erst vor zwei tagen erlebt);

"lf tank, 5 heiler und einige dd (min. 3k dps) für satharion25, BEIDE TRINKETS LOCKED!".....bei sowas weiß ich nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll....


----------



## Kawock (27. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> BEIDE TRINKETS LOCKED!


 HÄ ? O.ô


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. Juni 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> HÄ ? O.ô



es wurde sogut wie ein kopletter raid gesucht, die dps anforderungen waren weit übertrieben und die items reserviert.


----------



## kevintheuwe (27. Juni 2009)

also bei ema oder ulduar find ich sowas ja noch halbwegs gerechtfertigt weil sons zu 99% irgendwer dabei is der keinen schaden fährt. hab z.B. verstärker-schami mit 800 dps oder fury-warri mit 1100 dps(bei ema 10er) erlebt, die sich beschweren weilse nach 2 trys gekickt werden.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber naxx.... HALLO?  2k sollten locker reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sobe1 (27. Juni 2009)

Meine Heilerin ist auch aufm Blutkessel und Tank/Heal Mangel gibts schon, allerdings bekommen Leute aus größeren Gilden (Abends ca.40 online) das nicht wirklich mit. Mit DPS Zahlen kenne ich mich jetzt nicht so aus, aber interessant find ichs immer im /2 zu lesen:

1. Gear check (full epic) an der Bank in Dalaran
2. 2,5k dps als dd, healer 2k ZM und die tanks 30k hp.
3. Erfahrung

und das für naxx 10er^^

Naja hab ich kein Problem, denn random geht man bei uns selten und wenn, sind da mindestens 2-3 ausser gilde dabei.

Interessant isses auch, diese suchenden nach 2 Stunden und mehr immer noch am spammen zu sehen, die kommen ja nie los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hinzu kommt, unser Blutkessel ist sehr leer, ergo kennt man viele Leute einfach so vom lesen oder mal Kontakt (handel, inni, quest) und dabei sieht man dann die Experten die random suchen und nach Stunden immernoch nix haben.

Wenn der suchende dann mal zufällig einem übern Weg läuft, sieht man in über 90% der fälle: Dieser Char erfüllt seine eigenen Anforderungen nicht mal ansatzweise!


----------



## Dark Guardian (27. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es lächerlich....

Ich tanke mich derzeit durch Heroes wie ein blöder, ich sehe öfters Leute mit 3k DPS, die sind dann aber FullEpic und mindestens Naxx 25 equipt, wenn nicht besser.

FullEpic Leute ohne Naxx25er Gear fahren bei uns 2k - 2,5k DPS.

Alles dadrunter (Blau) 1,5k bis 2k DPS. 

Das Itemlevel der blauen und Epic Items aus Heroics beträgt 200. Laut Buffed ist das Itemlevel in Naxx 10er ebenfalls 200. 

Besseres Gear zu verlangen als es in einer Ini überhaupt gibt ist unter aller Sau und absolut sinnfrei. Selbst bei Gleichwertigem Gear finde ich es schon fragwürdig...


----------



## Quintusrex (27. Juni 2009)

Auf Malygos gibt es mittlerweile sogenannte Naxx Newbie Raids. Werden meistens von besseren Spielern mit Langeweile organisiert. 

Ich finde die Idee garnicht mal so schlecht, weil

1.) haben Frischlinge die Chance zum Raiden.

2.) man kann schauen, ob vielleicht brauchbarer Nachwuchs für die eigenen Raids dabei ist

im Endeffekt hat jede Seite was davon.


----------



## Schlamm (27. Juni 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> FullEpic Leute ohne Naxx25er Gear fahren bei uns 2k - 2,5k DPS.
> Alles dadrunter (Blau) 1,5k bis 2k DPS.


Diese Erfahrungen hab ich auch gemacht. 

Man schafft es auch durch Naxx wenn nicht alle 2k dps fahren. Meine Gilde hats versucht und wir haben auch Kel gelegt. Klar der ein oder andere Wipe aber wir haben es geschafft. Und bei uns waren 2k nicht der Durchschnittswert.


----------



## Teddymurloc (27. Juni 2009)

also ich zocke auf proudmoore und ich hab noch nie mitbekommen das jeder 3,5k dps für naxx braucht 
totaler schwachsinn...


----------



## BlackBirdone (27. Juni 2009)

Crimiee schrieb:


> hmm Also auf festung der stürme ist es nicht zwingend notwendig 3.5 zu fahren. Allerdings lässt das nivau der Random raids sehr zu wünschen übrig, da solte man lieber gilden intern gehen.



Ein leidensgenosse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, jo das stimmt schon, obwohl auch eine gewisse "grund DPS" vorrausgesetzt wird, also Leute mit 1k DPS zieh auchkeienr durch, 1,5 sollte man schon schaffen.

Wipefestigkeit fehlt leider auf FDS von "mir ist das zu schwer ich muss weg ect" mal garnicht zu reden ,ist aber auf anderen Realms auch so.

Zudme man bedenken muss oft sind auch sher gute Leute bei, und wenn der halt 4-5k schafft, dan nreißt das wieder einen anderne quasi raus, somit.


----------



## madmurdock (27. Juni 2009)

Auf Destromath (zumindest Allyseite) gibt es zwar auch immer wieder solche Flachpfeifen (ok, weit entfernt von eurem Ausmaße), aber generell werden die  Pickup - Gruppen größtenteils im gesittenen Rahmen erstellt.

3500 DPS unbuffed macht man vielleicht mit Ulduargear, einige Klassen vielleicht schon mit Naxx25. Aber warum soll man dann mit dem Gear noch Naxx 10er? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, müssig über so was zu diskutieren, da bei solchen Leuten jede Hoffnung vergeben ist.

Tipp: Gruppe selbst aufmachen, Raidleader (Erklaerbaer) brauchts in der Regel ja eh nicht mehr, da Naxx ja wohl mittlerweile jeder kennt. Mal ab und zu ne Heileinteilung bei Patchwerk machen kann ja wohl jeder bzw die Heiler unter sich.. Weiter kann man ja theoretisch sogar Gildenmember + Friends einladen, die nicht daneben ticken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerby499 (27. Juni 2009)

Das sind alles dieselben Spieler, die auf hohem Niveau jammern, und gleichzeitig sich keiner Herausforderung stellen wollen.
Ist nun mal so...

Kann nur hoffen dass Blizzard das Spiel noch weiter für "Casual-Players" zugänglich macht, damit genau dieses blabla aufhört
und auch der "normale" ( was ist normal ? ) WoW Spieler solche Instanzen spielen kann


----------



## hawayboy (27. Juni 2009)

Ich erinner mich an zeiten. wotlk kam gerade raus.
Area 52 hatte gerade frisch geöffnet.
und auf allianzseiten gab es die ersten wochen gerade mal 2 gilden die naxx intern raiden konnten.

zuvor hies es aber erst mal, equip farmen; equip farmen; equip farmen (wir haten halt net das t5+ equip aus bc, da der server erst wenige wochen alt war)

mit 1,5-2k dps gings dan  ab nach naxx 25

das ende vom lied,   mit dem equip wars vielleicht net immer leicht, aber wen mans kann, kann mans einfach, wen mans kann ist equip (zumindest in naxx) eigentlich eine zweitrangige sache.

random raids waren und sind auch jetzt kaum möglich dort, aber angesichts dieser tatsache sind die leute bescheiden wens um equip geht.   erfahrung in der ini ist denen dort sehr viel wichtiger


----------



## Unfassbar (27. Juni 2009)

Ich veranstalte selbst seit über 10 Wochen nen Naxx 25er Raid und wir nehmen auch komplett blau/grün equipte Chars mit da es inzwischen einen festen Kern an Spielern gibt.
Ein gewisser Pool ist da schon vorhanden.
 Vorraussetzung ist aber das die Items vernünftig (Skillungsgerecht) gesockelt und verzaubert sind. Das müssen nicht die besten Verzauberungen  sein.
Ein gewisser Pool ist da schon vorhanden.
Trotzdem schauen wir  auch darauf wieviel Schaden / Heilung der jeweilige Spieler macht. Passt alles und der Rai kommt zügig voran behalten wir solche Spieler im Raid und schieben dem so 7-12 Epics zu. 
Es braucht halt kaum noch einer was außer von den Endbossen. Dadurch das die meisten aber nur wenig oder nichts mehr brauchen sortieren wir aber auch Spieler aus die die Anforderungen nicht erfüllen um nicht 6-7 Stunden in der Instanz zu verbringen.


----------



## Disasterpiece (27. Juni 2009)

Also auf Alleria hat ich noch nie solche Probleme, bin sogar mit 1600 dps mit nach Naxx 25 mitgenommen worden, haben nichmal gefragt wieviel
ich mach. Und jetzt komme ich auch mit 2.4-2.6k dps alles mit (außer halt Ulduar). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necroluzifer (28. Juni 2009)

Hehe deswegen bin ich auf nen neuen server gewechselt bei uns gibts solche probleme nicht (Server:ULDUAR). Da wird noch nicht mal nach dem equip gefragt auch mit schlchtem equip wird man da meistens mitgenommen, also sowas wie dps anfordrungen hab ich bei uns noch nie gehört die sind meistens froh wenn mal nen Raid vollständig ist.


----------



## Shrukan (28. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bonjour!
> ...



Ich erinner mich noch, ich war relativ einer der ersten auf dem Server die Level 80 wurden.
War der Start in ein schnelles Raidgeschehen.
Heros wurden gemacht wie es nur ging, danach Naxx usw...
Anfangs war ich da bei 2000 Dps im 10er.
Später nachdem man was optimieren konnte, bei vllt. 3000.
3500 Dps kriegt man sicher mit ausgewogenen Equip und passender Skillung und spielerischen Fähigkeiten hin.

Da muss ich mal sagen in Ulduar ist die Untergrenze bei 4000 Dps vielleicht mal was niedriger bei uns im Raid.
Ich schaffe ohne Moving an die 6000 Dps, im Endeffekt bei normalen Encoutern im Schnitt immer 4500 Dps.

Also manche sollten es nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich das immer wieder lese, weiß ich nicht, ob es eher zum Lachen oder zum Traurigsein ist ...

Dieses Ewige DPS Gehabe ...
DPS sagt absolut nix aus über das Können oder Nichtkönnen aus - FAKT!
Darüber wird auch erst seit WotLK so gelabert und wichtig getan.

ps.

Ich habe mit Blau EQ etwas über 7k dps. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Vielleicht versteht ja einer, was genau ich damit jetzt meine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## le-chuck (29. Juni 2009)

Das Schlimme an der Sache ist nur die, wenn alle gut Schaden machen können, aber keiner wirklich Ahnung von ner Instanz hat. 

Grad Naxx25 mit Gearcheck - uargh. Alle wollten 4-5k bratzen, wodurch es niemand mehr für nötig gehalten hat, mal ne Seuche zu entfernen, oder gar nen Fluch runterzunehmen. 

Schrecklich - nie wieder

edith: Nochn paar FDS Kollegen - hui - Horde oder Allianz?


----------



## Liquidlake (29. Juni 2009)

ich denke der hauptgrund ist schlichtweg das wenn alle ihre 3,5k fahren damit leicht fehler von irgendwelchen personen ausgebessert werden, letztendlich ist es somit bei den meisten bossen recht egal ob 2-3 leute einfach mal so umkippen denn der rest gleicht dies mühelos aus, somit ist ein leichtest durchkommen einfach mehr gewährleistet.

Denn was passiert denn wenn man 3 mal bei nem boss wiped, die ersten haben kein bock mehr und der raid löst sich auf, die id is im arsch - alle sind sauer und beim nächsten raid fordern sie am besten ne 4k dps grenze damit sowas nie wieder passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was leute die 3+k dps fahren in zb naxx10 wollen ist mir allerdings auch recht schleierhaft (abgesehen von irgendwelchen erfolgsruns)... meiner meinung nach sind 1,5k duchschnitt völlig ausreichen..

naja vllt wollen die sich ja von markn steine kaufen oder der raidleiter will kristalle farmen und geht so schon mal halbwegs sicher das das meiste keiner habn will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (29. Juni 2009)

Gestern schon wieder.
Archa25 Gruppe + Ema.

Im Handelschannel steht "suchen noch dds und 1 heal für archa25"
Meine Chance! Ich whisper den Typen also mal an und sag er soll mich inven.
-keine Antwort-
Ich whisper ihm nochmal, mit dem Anhang "2,8k dps" und sofort kam mein inv.

Na gut, also stehn wir bei Ema. Archa wolltn die gar nicht legen, aber sie suchn für archa25. Auch gut.
In der Gruppe warn Leute die weniger Schaden gemacht haben als der Tank. Unter anderem unser Fury-Krieger, der die Schlachtzugsgruppe mit seinem grünen Equip eröffnet hat. Wirklich jetz, ich achte nicht aufn Dmg, aber wenn ein Furykrieger auf 80 850dps fährt, dann stimmt irgendwas nicht..

Na auf alle Fälle habn wa schlussendlich aufgehört weil die Taktik mal garnicht gepasst hat.
Dann kamen noch Kommentare vonwegen "Der ders beste Equip einer Klasse anhat bekommt die T8sachen. blabla andere habn nicht so viel anrecht drauf.

-.- lol..


----------



## Akium (29. Juni 2009)

Igier schrieb:


> Aber ich sehs nicht ein warum ich blaue Teile verzaubern soll.. nicht für ne 10er.. sein wir uns mal ehrlich, das is doch Schwachsinn...
> 
> du schaft es nicht die geforderten dps werte zu fahren aber willst dein equip nicht verbessern=> du hast in raids nix zusuchen
> 
> mal als ansatz ich kick unverz t7.5leute aber nehm voll verezauberte blaue mit warum weil die was tun für ihrn loot




Richtig.  Wer zu geizig ist ein gutes blaues Teil zu verzaubern, muss ja nicht die allerteuerste Verzauberung sein, hat in nem Raid einfach nichts zu suchen. 

Sind die blauen Teile so schlecht, dass es sich wirklich nicht lohnt diese zu verzaubern, dann soll derjenige erstmal ein paar Tage die Heros abfarmen, um an ordentlichen Ilvl 200 Equip zu kommen, anstatt irgendwelche Raid mit seiner Anwesenheit zu bereichern. 

Das zeigt nur Null Eigeninitiative. Die preiswerten aber sinnvollen Verzauberungen aus der zweiten Reihe, z.B. Brust + 8 Werte, kosten wirklich so gut wie nichts.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wenn ich das immer wieder lese, weiß ich nicht, ob es eher zum Lachen oder zum Traurigsein ist ...
> 
> Dieses Ewige DPS Gehabe ...
> DPS sagt absolut nix aus über das Können oder Nichtkönnen aus - FAKT!
> Darüber wird auch erst seit WotLK so gelabert und wichtig getan.



Wie kann man denn sonst noch einen guten Spieler erkennen? CC? Dient überwiegend nur noch der Belustigung! Zauberunterbrechung usw? Macht doch keiner mehr!

Blizzard steuert Wow direkt auf die Schiene: "Nicht die Klasse sondern der Spieler!" Dabei wird alles rausgeschmissen was keinen Schaden macht!

Entweder sie ändern das bald wieder oder du kannst die daran gewöhnen, dass Schaden der Maßstab für Skill ist. 

Traurig aber wahr!

Genauso wie das "jeder sollte die Möglichkeit kriegen den Endcontent zu sehen!" 

Tatsächlich sind es immer die gleichen! Die, die mehr Zeit haben! Wer weniger Zeit hat und mal den Anschluß verpaßt, der hat einfach Pech gehabt!

Den mit jedem Patch wo etwas erleichtert wird (im Sinne von Equip leichter zu besorgen), steigen die Anforderungen in den Gruppen.


----------



## cx_one (29. Juni 2009)

Was du mit Sicherheit nicht erwähnt hast, ist welche Art von Naxx Raid das sind.
Wie schon vor Wolk zu BC Zeiten in Kara, gabs zum Schluss einfach viele Raids die nur schnellstmöglich an die Marken kommen wollten. Und so ist das jetzt auch.

Es gibt mittlerweile einfach viele die T7 / T7.5 oder noch höher equip sind und die wollten nicht 5 Stunden für nen 10ner oder 25ger Naxx brauchen. 
Wir machen das Raidintern so, dass wir 2-3 (im 10ner) Twinks mitschleppen und der Rest mit Mains kommt. 

1. Tiefenkristall & sonstige Verzaubermats farmen
2. schnell Twinks equipen
3. schnell Marken sammeln ( wobei seit Ankündigung, dass die Markenverteilung in 3.2 umgeworfen wird nicht mehr besonders wichtig )


----------



## iRoniQ (29. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Na auf alle Fälle habn wa schlussendlich aufgehört weil die Taktik mal garnicht gepasst hat.
> Dann kamen noch Kommentare vonwegen "Der ders beste Equip einer Klasse anhat bekommt die T8sachen. blabla andere habn nicht so viel anrecht drauf.




Hallo Schattenfürstin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte verlass diesen Bulls**t Server xD.... T8 Roll "NUR" -.-  für die die bereits DPS fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha xD schon lange nicht mehr so gut gelacht.

lg
pewpeww


----------



## Belphega (29. Juni 2009)

iRoniQ schrieb:


> Hallo Schattenfürstin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joah, hey bestenfalls noch für die, die schon T8 anhabn und was fürs 2ndEquip brauchn.. das ich nicht lache -.-

Blutkessel ftw.. transferiert her.. wir brauchn Leute mit Brain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn sonst noch einen guten Spieler erkennen?



Bestimmt nicht mittels dps Gepose!

Wie gesagt - ich hatte mal mit "schwachem" blauen EQ mal fast 7k dps.
Wie kamen die zustande?
Der Mob hatte etwas über 7k HP und durch den Crit war er nach einem Schlag tot - somit über 7k dps

Wenn jeder wirklich konstante dps hätte, würden so einige Gegner wesentlich schneller fallen.
Nur dem ist nicht so.
Auch schwankt eine dps vom Mob zu Mob sehr stark - sodaß man eine Durchschnitts dps sehr schwer festlegen kann.
Da ist es eher wichtig, was am Ende für Gesamtschaden war.

und ...

Es kommt vielmehr auf Teamplay an, Flüche, Krankheiten beseitigen (wurde schon erwähnt), , Stunnen, Supporten +++.
Aber all das machen die vielen Poser ja kaum noch und erstellen dann noch Topics hier,
wo gejammert wird, daß man als Supporter etc. nicht mehr gebraucht wird.

Macht mal all diese Old WoW Dinge und Ihr werdet merken, daß man nicht so viele Dps braucht.
Jeder wird dann gebraucht, hat seine Aufgaben und wird gefordert und es macht deutlich mehr Spaß.

Dieses DPs Getue ist doch nur ein digitalisierter Schwanzvergleich - mehr nicht!


----------



## Edrien (29. Juni 2009)

Apropo lustige Anforderungen bzw. "hirnrissige"
Gehe bei uns auf dem Server gerne mal Obsi, dauert ja meist nicht lang. Doch letztens wurde ich angewispert: "3,5k DPS?"
Ich fragte weshalb, Antwort: "Na Obsi 25 unter 3,5K DPS nehmen wir nicht mit". Inv erhalten und abgelehnt. Derjenige suchte noch ca. 3 Stunden für die Gruppe. Also mal ehrlich wo bleibt da der Spaß. 
Naja wundern sollte man sich nicht mehr, wenn man selbst in heros vom heiler oder tank verlassen wird, weil man keine 2,5 k DPS fährt. Ich bitte euch, wo ist der Spaß? Haben gestern mit unserer neuen Gruppe das Arachniden Viertel und Konstruktviertel gecleart. Gluth lag beim ersten mal und glaubt mal, da ist man noch Stolz bei uns, auch wenn es einige lächerlich finden. Denn es war die hälfte noch nie da gewesen ^^
Also nichts drauf geben, jeder fängt mal klein an. Finde es schlimmer, wenn einem die Fehler nicht erklärt werden, sondern nur der Satz fällt: "Lern erst mal deine Klasse zu spielen!" 
Also in diesem Sinne
Kopf hoch und nicht unterkriegen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht mittels dps Gepose!



Würd ich mich freuen wenn du recht behälst, aber anscheinend steuert das Boot Blizzard momentan in eine andere Richtung.....


----------



## Belphega (29. Juni 2009)

Leider zählt halt irgendwie nur noch der Dmg.
Früher ging MC ohne eine klasse nicht. Hexer mussten Bannen, Mages und Dudus mussten decursen. Jäger mussten kiten, Schurken mussten kicken.

Und nun?
Hey, 10 Palas können Naxx10 locker clearen.
Wenn der Dmg passt, is das alles kein problem mehr.


----------



## baummi (29. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Blau EQ etwas über 7k dps.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hihi.geil.Ich fahr mit Naxx weniger.Zieh mit auch wieder grüne Sachen an.Und ja ich habs verstanden^^


----------



## Mosaik (29. Juni 2009)

An alle die diese DPS Fragerei nicht abkönnen. Wie wollt ihr festellen ob die Leute ausreichend Erfahrung, Equip und Skill mitbringen.

Wenn ich sage need DD für Emalon 3.5k dps+ und die Leute melden sich, kann ich mir gear check etc sparen. Ist doch super, sie kennen die Bosse und ihre Klasse. Und das habe ich mit nur einer Frage / Anforderung raus.

Und wer meint 7 k dps zu haben, weil er ein Trashmob gekillt hat blickt ja garnix 18k dps schaff ich auch schon mal und ? Merkt ihr es darum ging es nicht, sondern um Inni bzw Boss dps und das ist schon was anderes, mit der Aussage ich kann x dps an dem Boss kann ich sehr wohl was anfangen, vielleicht noch als Frage, ob er das Ende des Kampfes mit erlebt hat, interessiert^^.

8.6k Dps an Thaddi wer bietet mehr^^


----------



## Valkron (29. Juni 2009)

Wahrschienlich muss man demnächst als Heiler XYZ Heal per Second haben...


----------



## baummi (29. Juni 2009)

Mosaik schrieb:


> 8.6k Dps an Thaddi wer bietet mehr^^


8,8k mit vorher Döner essen du Roxxor-Damagepumpe.lol^^


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juni 2009)

Mosaik schrieb:


> 8.6k Dps an Thaddi wer bietet mehr^^


Hast bestimmt nur einmal zugeschlagen, was?
Denn ein 2. Mal Zuschlagen gab es nicht mehr, da Du dann die aggro hattest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.

Auch die bossbezogene DPS kann sehr unterschiedlich sein und nicht genau vorausgesagt werden.
Das hängt vom Boss selber ab und sehr von Deinen Mitstreitern.

greetz


----------



## Nexilein (29. Juni 2009)

Mosaik schrieb:


> An alle die diese DPS Fragerei nicht abkönnen. Wie wollt ihr festellen ob die Leute ausreichend Erfahrung, Equip und Skill mitbringen.



Man könnte folgende Frage stellen:

"Ist dein Equip gut genug, verfügst du über ausreichend Erfahrung und beherrscht du deine Klasse im nötigen Maß?"


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (29. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bonjour!
> ...


----------



## Zafric (29. Juni 2009)

Ich bin einfach so frei und frage nach "Suchen für Emalon erfahrene und passend equippte Spieler"
Jeder der mich anwhispert, wird auf meinem anderen Rechner im Arsenal eingegeben und fertig aus. Hab oft genug die Ehrfarung gemacht, dass die Leute
nicht halten, was sie versprechen, wenn sie sich inviten lassen. Da geh ich vorher auf Nummer sicher und lehne stets höflich ab mit dem Hinweis, dass 
es noch nicht ganz reicht für T8-Bosse. Für Naxx suche ich einfach nur Leute mit Erfahrung. Da Equip bei weitem net so wichtig wie Erfahrung und Spielvermögen in Naxx ist, bei Ulduar/Emalon ist aber sehr wohl auch ein Equipstandart vorrauszusetzen, den man sich nunmal durch Naxxramas/Obsidian/Malygos zusammensammeln kann. Da bin ich nicht bereit Random zu wipen, um paar Knallköppe in grün/blau durchzuziehen.


----------



## baummi (29. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hast bestimmt nur einmal zugeschlagen, was?
> Denn ein 2. Mal Zuschlagen gab es nicht mehr, da Du dann die aggro hattest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mann das war Spaß^^.Spiele Fury.Hab laut Recount im 25er Ulduar nicht mehr als 4,5k über alle Daten^^Ich mach nicht viel Schaden.Aber ich hab Skill.Das ist mehr wert...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Juni 2009)

Mosaik schrieb:


> An alle die diese DPS Fragerei nicht abkönnen. Wie wollt ihr festellen ob die Leute ausreichend Erfahrung, Equip und Skill mitbringen.



indem du sie einfach fragst.


----------



## Orker (29. Juni 2009)

baummi schrieb:


> Mann das war Spaß^^.Spiele Fury.Hab laut Recount im 25er Ulduar nicht mehr als 4,5k über alle Daten^^Ich mach nicht viel Schaden.Aber ich hab Skill.Das ist mehr wert...





abrobo skill da fällt ma was witziges ein.


Ich hatte ma auf antonidas mitn Priester der nicht solang 80 ist etc. ne lange Diskussion etc.


Hab gesagt du brauchst keine DPS skill zählt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... 
Er: Schei.. auf Skill DPS ist wichtig. Ohne DPS kein Schaden
Ich kontere: Ohne Skill Kein Schaden Keine DPS...
Dann setzte er mich auf Ignore ^^


Ja manche könne die Wahrheit nicht vertragen

Kein Skill, kein DPS kein Schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (p.s. Autoshot/Autopunch zählt nicht)


----------



## Visssion (29. Juni 2009)

naja das is ja schon lange so :/ leider gottes braucht man aber z.b. in Ulduar ab ner bestimmten zeit guten dmg ^^


----------



## celivar (29. Juni 2009)

Server transen ist die beste Lösung.

Bei uns aufm Server wird man ab 2k DPS mit genommen.
(Sollte standard DPS für Naxx sein)


----------



## Strappleberry (29. Juni 2009)

Mosaik schrieb:


> Und wer meint 7 k dps zu haben, weil er ein Trashmob gekillt hat blickt ja garnix 18k dps schaff ich auch schon mal und ? Merkt ihr es darum ging es nicht, sondern um Inni bzw Boss dps und das ist schon was anderes, mit der Aussage ich kann x dps an dem Boss kann ich sehr wohl was anfangen, vielleicht noch als Frage, ob er das Ende des Kampfes mit erlebt hat, interessiert^^.
> 
> 8.6k Dps an Thaddi wer bietet mehr^^



Du bemerkst Ironie etc. nichmal wenn's dir auf der nase tanzt wa? ^^


----------



## MrCowabunga (29. Juni 2009)

naja 2k DPS sollten für Naxx allemal reichen wenn Tank was kann und der heal stimmt. Ansonsten Server transen oder die Leute überzeugen (versucht lieber Öl aus Steinen zu pressen als manche Noobs von der Wahrheit zu überzeugen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## pitmen (29. Juni 2009)

Hi.

Ich Spiele seit 01/2007 mit  nunmehr 4 Main- Chars auf Blödkessel..... 
Dieser Realm polarisiert wie kaum ein anderer. Man mag "ihn" oder findet "ihn" zum Kotzen.
Viele der dort zockenden Kids haben mehr "schliff" wie manch ein anderer in meinem Alter  (50-11)
Wie im echten Leben auch sind es die Randgruppen die dem Image des Servers stark zugesetzt haben.
Da ich seit opening des Blödkessel immer noch dort bin, kennt ihr nun meine Einstellung zum Realm.

Ich Spiele zu ~95%  PvP und habe mich seit  LichKing dazu hinreißen lassen Naxx, Ema, und wie sie alle 
heißen Gildenintern als DD zu begleiten um meinen T7,5 Bonus und "Leben und Tod" zu bekommen. 
Marken und Splitter sind auch nicht so übel.

Zum Thema PvE ------> Es ist schon eine wahnsinns Leistung wenn man auf einmal nur noch stupide draufholzen muss.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwer postete dann mal sein "Penismeter", mit mir im oberen Bereich. (kannte ich nicht, war mir auch total egal..)
Ergo habe ich mich mit meinem deadly Zeug immer öfters in die Ini's gewagt und habe mir sogar selbst RECOUNT (ehrfürchtig schreib)
installiert. Ich fands allerdings schon komisch, dass ich "nur" 0,9k bis max. 2,7 k Dps zustande gebracht habe.

Todesmutig habe ich mich dann mal in Random Raids gewagt und zu erfahren bekommen dass so ein PvP Mage echt böse zulangen kann. UIIIII??!?? (vgl. 0,9-2,7k)

Das Ende vom Lied ist, dass ich meine Dps immer! vom Betreten der Ini bis zum Ende des Bossfightes "gemessen" habe weils mir einfach scheiß egal war / ist .

Genau das sage ich den 3,5 K Dps oberimbaroxxarblueequipprogamer wenn ich denn mal Random- mäßig unterwegs bin.. Meist ernte ich nur Schweigen weil 
fast alle, die nur 3,5 k Dps DD'ler suchen nicht einmal wissen wo sie diesen ach sooo wichtigen Wert herbekomen möchten. Boss , Dummy, Adds , etc. 

PS: Ich weiß bis dato nicht wieviel Dps ich mache.   Schlimm ?   Ganz sicher nicht .

In diesem Sinne :     PvP rulez


----------



## Schokoboy (29. Juni 2009)

Hypnoticast34l21 schrieb:


> Also bei uns auf Blackmoore, als Alli ist das ganze so, das wenn ein random raid offen is, sei es naxx25, ema25 usw. wenn du da kein full epic und deine 3,5-4k dps fährst hast du keine chance mitzukommen. Ich weiß nicht warum die leute nur mehr dps geil sind. Wenn sich jeder mal denken würde, das sie auch mal so angefangen haben......
> 
> Naja lange rede kurzer sinn, meiner meinung nach reichen 2-3k dps vollkommen für nen naxx raid, zumindestens ist das bei uns in der gilde so wenn wir random raids veranstalten. Und das ganze gelaberer wegen only full epic und so, das ist ja auch wieder so ein thema wie mit den DPS, blau euqipte können genauso ihre DPS fahren wie ein full epic, mann muss lediglich seine klasse spielen können, und seine eigene rota haben.
> 
> ...


IS Bei Horde Blackmoore ganz genauso =D


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

.WOW schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bonjour!
> ...




Ich war vorher auch auf Lothar (: Noch eins vorher auf Nathrezim.

Und ich würd beide Server sofort wieder begrüßen.. obwohl sie fürn Arsch warn.
___

Btt: Gestern kam "Jemand Bock auf Archa 10er? Suchen noch heal und dd"
Ich: "inv pls (:"
Leader: "als was?"
Ich: "heal oder dd, mir egal"
Leader: "wieviel addheal hast du?"

Ich hab dann gejoint, hab ihm gesagt dass er asozial is und bin mimt 4 anderen aus der gruppe raus -.- das is doch lächerlich.

Ich habn screenie gemacht (: kann ich heute abend raufladen.


----------



## baummi (30. Juni 2009)

Gestern Naxx 25er Random.Thaddius.3 mal is der in den Timer(Berserker) gekommen nur weil wieder mal keiner nach der DPS gefragt hat und da waren Leute bei die bei dem unter 3k waren.Ich frag mich echt wie das geht.Also was war die Folge.Der Raid wurde aufgelöst weil viele keinen Bock mehr hatten.Nur weil ein paar zu blöd sind ihre Klasse vernünftig zu spielen.Die sollen in Heros üben bevor sie überhaupt Naxx gehen.Und das sehe ich immer wieder.Es scheint echt immer mehr Leute zu geben die ihre Klasse nicht annähernd vernünftig beherrschen.Keiner verlangt das alles 110% sein muß.Und dann gehste wieder mit der eigenen Gilde und wunderst dich warum Thaddi einfach so zu machen ist.Hab es Random aber auch schonmal erlebt das so ziemlich alles gut fluppt.Ist aber die Ausnahme.Das komische ist das in diesem Raid nach der DPS gefragt wurde.


----------

